# well if it's not petfinder..it's craigslist



## Tritia

deleting my post, since this wasn't a havanese. and i was emailed second time this wk, to keep my "mutts" of the hav board.

first time, i just responded with a nice, "bite me" 
i figured since "coffee shop" was about anything, it'd be ok. guess i need to keep my kids off, too. 
perhaps since i've only one hav, and two "mutts", there's a better board out there for someone who loves her HAV, and dogs in general.


----------



## maryvee

she is so cute! i can't look at any pet listings because i would want to take them all!


----------



## irnfit

Maybe Brooke can help her find a new home. She's too cute to go to a shelter.


----------



## Missy

Tritia, you are not playing fair!!! I am trying, trying, trying to fight this thing- and you keep posting these cute pups for sale.


----------



## trueblue

Tritia! You are a bad influence!! And you make me laugh..


----------



## Tritia

Hey, I'm killin' myself, too. But this is what I do. How do you think I ended up with four kids??? TLC's BABYSTORY!! :frusty:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Wait till you see the six new rescues havanese rescue has...*

We just took in six of the most adorable little boys yet. Wait till you see them. Right now they are in foster care being evaluated. Keep up to date with www.havaneserescue.com

Check out Ricky Riccardo on the foster link, he is gorgeous.

Also remember the HRI Quilts drawing:
Enter the Drawing" page: http://tinyurl.com/3mfqfv


----------



## Olliesmom

Some people are just RUDE!!!

You just keep posting about the loves in your life!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

I like all your post so don't stop posting about all your furkids and four kids!!!! Smile!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Tritia said:


> deleting my post, since this wasn't a havanese. and i was emailed second time this wk, to keep my "mutts" of the hav board.
> 
> first time, i just responded with a nice, "bite me"
> i figured since "coffee shop" was about anything, it'd be ok. guess i need to keep my kids off, too.
> perhaps since i've only one hav, and two "mutts", there's a better board out there for someone who loves her HAV, and dogs in general.


Are you serious?! Tritia if you don't keep posting pics of Bodie and your children I'm going to start emailing you!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*this is the kindest list ever*

I belong to many lists. As you can see, many of us have many dogs, some havs, some not. I think all of us love dogs and kids! I do.

Those rescues I posted about are havanese/bichon mixes. But they are all needing homes. And your dogs are important to us. You are too.

Linda


----------



## irnfit

Tritia, you have to keep posting pics of your crew. Bodie is havanese by osmosis by now, and we have to see his sweet face.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Ricky Ricardo is absolutely beautiful, and he seems like he'd be such an excellent addition to someone's home. OMG this is torture!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*email replies*

Remember the source when someone posts something unkind, they are simply reflecting a mirror of their own challenges. As you can see many folks love your posts.

The challenge in email is you cannot read for tone. People have to remember that. Sometimes I have said outrageous things in jest, but people thought I was serious. Yikes.

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Win the quilt drawing...*

If any of us win the quilt drawing, we can have another 12 havanese or more and not have to worry about our husbands going insane.

www.havaneserescue, go to havanese quilts.

Ricky Ricardo 
Here's Ricky Ricardo and a little update on our Cuban Lover.
He's recovering from his surgery (neuter) which I'm not sure he realized he even had. He's pretty much settled in and is quite a lover.

He has some puppy tendencies, leading me to believe he may be about 18 months old. He takes a shoe (he's not chewing however) and races through the house, and does other puppy things mine did about that age.
He still is somewhat worried he might be left so is fairly clingy and wants company when he goes outside. He's becoming more reliable with his housebreaking.

He's playing well with other dogs and this guy will adapt to pretty much anything or anyone. I have no doubt he'd be good with kids; he simply loves whoever walks through the door. A retired family would eat him up (and he'd be in heaven) or anyone that would be home a lot or most of the time. He is insecure, but I don't see that as a negative. He just wants a lot of attention.

[


----------



## Tritia

Thanks everyone for your responses here, and the private messages.

My last response to this person, was simply that I'd pray for her :biggrin1:
Oh, and I attached a picture of my guinea pig. Cause, well..nobody had seen her yet, hehehe.


----------



## Alexa

Tritia, keep posting away...everyone is different, maybe some people would prefer a forum with a strict covenants of a "Hav Owners Association", but I think the majority of us loves chatting away about other things, too, especially in the "coffee shop". Keep sharing...guinea pig and all <g>


----------



## mckennasedona

Tritia, please don't stop sharing Daisy, Cooper and Bodie with us!! Are some people really such breed snobs that they don't even want to read about someone getting a dog that's not a Havanese? Good grief. I agree with Catherine, some people are just RUDE.

PS - Can we see the photo of the guinea pig? We saw Julie's rat!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Tritia said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses here, and the private messages.
> 
> My last response to this person, was simply that I'd pray for her :biggrin1:
> Oh, and I attached a picture of my guinea pig. Cause, well..nobody had seen her yet, hehehe.


Amen. Now...where's that guinea pig picture you promised us?!:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

Just looking for the guinea pig pic! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom

Tritia said:


> deleting my post, since this wasn't a havanese. and i was emailed second time this wk, to keep my "mutts" of the hav board.
> 
> first time, i just responded with a nice, "bite me"
> i figured since "coffee shop" was about anything, it'd be ok. guess i need to keep my kids off, too.
> perhaps since i've only one hav, and two "mutts", there's a better board out there for someone who loves her HAV, and dogs in general.


Was this from a forum member? Really? I guess I live in my own little bubble I thought we could discuss anything in the coffee shop I guess I better not post pictures of my german shepherd mix and chow mix I might start getting snob mail.ound: Then I would have to go take pictures of the cows down the roadound:ound:ound:


----------



## pjewel

Tritia said:


> deleting my post, since this wasn't a havanese. and i was emailed second time this wk, to keep my "mutts" of the hav board.
> 
> first time, i just responded with a nice, "bite me"
> i figured since "coffee shop" was about anything, it'd be ok. guess i need to keep my kids off, too.
> perhaps since i've only one hav, and two "mutts", there's a better board out there for someone who loves her HAV, and dogs in general.


I'm just seeing this but if you give me the name of the emailer I'll beat him/her up for you. We love your posts and your pictures and your stories and your babies. So, I believe I speak for the majority, keep 'em coming and forget the uncalled for email. :hug: :hug:


----------



## Sissygirl

I love hearing about the other family members. I wish everyone would post at the bottom of their signature all their dogs names so I can keep up.

Please don't stop posting about them. We love little Bodie.


----------



## trueblue

Wait a minute...I just re-read your first post, Tritia. Are you serious?? I love the pics of your pups AND your kids (I'm still planning on hooking Piper up with that little curly haired sweetie pie of yours when they're old enough!), and I can't believe someone would say that! Keep posting the mutts...I love 'em!


----------



## good buddy

I thought the Coffee shop was for posting whatevers....uh I posted piccies of my parrot babies last year and they're not even dogs at all! Yikes!


----------



## JanB

Tritia, I was really hoping this was a joke because it saddens me that there are people on the forum who would send you such an e-mail.

I for one, and I do believe I am in the majority, love reading about everyone's dogs (Havs or not) and our children, family, and any other subject anyone wants to post about. This is like a family. And like any family there is always going to be someone who wants to cause trouble and conflict. 

So, post away! Please. We love Bodie and all dogs including "mutts". And yes, I'd love to see your guinea pig too 

:hug:


----------



## maryam187

Tritia, I too agree that I love reading about your (fur)kids, rescue pups, etc. and everybody else's subjects of interest. I too thought that that's what the coffee shop was for. I almost wish you'd post who it was so we could all pull :fish: out at that person. Of course I understand that privacy comes first. So just forward this :fish: from me please :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Oh Dear!!! what a horrible turn this thread has taken. Tritia, If you do not keep posting pictures of your Bodie and your human kids I will be terribly sad. 

Now, posting pictures of dogs we can adopt is another thing... I am not sure I have enough will power for that (than heavens I am allergic to most breeds) ahhh go ahead keep posting those too.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

Bodie has to be one of the cutest dogs that I've ever seen whether he's a "mutt" (I strongly dislike that word) or not. Nowwwww, I would really love to see a picture of this guinea pig!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

HOLY MOLY! How mean is this person?? Ug!!! *bang head* If it wasn't for you...... I would never have seen and brought sweet Raina into our home! I think you are a wonderful person, friend and amazing girlie with amazing animals! YOU BETTER KEEP POSTING... cause we all need a few more doggies to brighten our world and save them from disaster!!!!!! BIG HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TIME FOR GUINEA PIG PICS and *AHEM* We better see some this instant!


----------



## marjrc

Tritia, you have one of the best sense of humor I've seen and I love it!! ound: You included a pic of your guinea pig, eh? Way to go!!! eace: :biggrin1:

I can understand a bit of a reminder should some of us post too many 'non-Hav' things in other threads, a *polite* reminder, but in the *Coffee Shop*? Heck, anything goes in here! You don't like it, go get a cuppa tea or hot cocoa in some other forum. Sheesh. :brick:

Man, I can't believe you got pm's about your 'mutts'. Where's the love people? :focus:

When Christy posted about her parrots last year, that thread became very popular and when we talk about our other furbabies, cats, rabbits, non-Havs and the like, we are all sympathetic to their stories too and can never get enough pictures.

O.k........ i'm rambling....... sorry! Tritia, your posts often make me laugh so please keep them ALL coming, hon!


----------



## marjrc

BTW, Brooke....... I thought Raina IS a Havanese?! LOL What breed(s) is she?


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Oh, what breed is she? LOL Owner said a Terrier Mix. She thinks 1/2 terrier, 1/2 havanese. but not 100% sure. I am going to pray the vet can enlighten me more on her breed so we can figure out her weight issue weither she's a good weight or needs to lose and how much


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Hav a rescue!*

How about this guy? Or this guy? Both are currently available on www.havaneserescue.com

One is Mickey and one is Trooper. And both are lovebugs.
linda


----------



## BeverlyA

You have GOT to be kidding!!!
What is wrong with people that they have such a capacity for nastiness? Who has so much time and energy that they feel the need to police the forum's Coffee Shop of too much non-Hav talk???

I have been flooded with rudeness and meanness at work, I just can't believe it has spilled to our lovely and nurturing forum. 

:directoreople, if you see a subject you don't want to read about....don't effing click on it!!!:rant: Back away from our Tricia :fencing: because we DO want to see ALL of her babies, fur and non-fur, Hav and non-hav.:baby: and not JUST Tricia's baby's either!:fish: We care about each other around here and that means we care about what's important to each other.:grouphug:

Maybe it should be mandatory to read Suzy's thread about her experience facing cancer head on to get people thinking about what's really important in life. We all have so many things to be grateful for, this forum being one of them, the last thing it should be used for is a vehicle to make someone else feel bad. Unless Melissa or Dawna tells me something is off limits...:lalala:

Now, bring on the pics of the pig already!!!
Beverly


----------



## Thumper

Tritia,

I'm really sorry that happened  I really loved your story about rescuing Bodie and I know there are lots of us that own, or have owned other breeds! Heck, I've talked about my previous mutts on here. Please don't censor yourself or quit posting!

Kara


----------



## Judy A

UNBELIEVABLE.....geez, someone needs to get a life! Tritia, you have the best sense of humor and your stories are always welcome....Hav related or not! If you stop giving us Brodie pictures, well, I don't know what will happen, but I will not be held resposible for my actions!! LOL!


----------



## Tritia

You guys are too funny. And so sweet, and supportive (and a little scary, beverly, LMAO!  )

To clarify for those that didn't see the original post. I posted a craigs list link to a cute, little terrier pup. One that Brooke now currently has in her possesion  (I also pm'd her the link)

Someone emailed me (not pm) that this was a hav board, not a "mutt" board. And to push and promote anything BUT a havanese here, was "tacky". Also, that people posting havs needing homes, could ruin things for the breeders out there. Because, people may see they get a dog for "cheap", and feel "all warm and fuzzy" that it's a "rescue".

As for personally attacking MY crew, last wk I posted something..I think in a petstore thread? About Cooper's personality and such. And how much more loving, and affectionate Bodie was. I got an email saying that maybe I should find a "mutt board", since I obviously prefered him over my purebred havanese.


----------



## pjewel

Tritia,

Was it the same person who sent both emails?


----------



## Tritia

pjewel said:


> Tritia,
> 
> Was it the same person who sent both emails?


I didn't keep either one, so I'm not sure of the email addys. They sounded "different", though.
I guess that's why I said forget it, I'll stop posting anything. I'm obviously causing a fuss.

But, I've seen others talk about their health, their other dogs having surgery, laurie's sweet foster, people's kids.

Whatever, it must suck to be so hateful, huh?


----------



## Missy

Tritia, don't you dare stop posting. You just keep being Tritia. We love you and your passion and sense of humor.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

I think it must really suck to be so evil, hateful and full of criticism! what a lonely life they must lead!!! We should pray for them, b/c they have one tough nut to crack! lol
HUGS!


----------



## luv3havs

Yeah, Tritia, keep posting.
I love reading about Bodi. I'm kinda glad he chewed your bed, I was getting jealous lol. 
Also, by posting about Raina, Kona's family may have a wonderful new member and if not, Raina will have a great new home.

I'm just afraid your postings will make me end up with a new rescue -ohmigod!


----------



## mckennasedona

Well, just because I feel like playing devil's advocate here and hopping on Tritia's bandwagon, I'm going to post a photo of a beautiful Sheltie we had the pleasure of fostering over the weekend. She went home to her breeder on Monday because her owner died, but if we play our cards right she MIGHT just end up coming back to us......


----------



## Missy

Oh what a beauty Susan. Your two little ones need some shephearding I think!


----------



## Tritia

luv2havs said:


> Yeah, Tritia, keep posting.
> I love reading about Bodi. ound:
> Also, by posting about Raina, Kona's family may have a wonderful new member and if not, Raina will have a great new home.
> 
> I'm just afraid your postings will make me end up with a new rescue -ohmigod!


I tried to tell dh that he really IS perfect, that the kids must have smeared a chicken nugget along the bed or something :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:

Thanks again everyone! Your posts mean the world to me!


----------



## Tritia

mckennasedona said:


> Well, just because I feel like playing devil's advocate here and hopping on Tritia's bandwagon, I'm going to post a photo of a beautiful Sheltie we had the pleasure of fostering over the weekend. She went home to her breeder on Monday because her owner died, but if we play our cards right she MIGHT just end up coming back to us......


Wow, she's beautiful!!!!
Can't wait to hear more about her. But, warning..you may wanna do it through pm, or you'll get hate mail ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

Wow, I wouldn't have thought that would happen here. Why isn't the picture of the guinea pig posted yet? Hmmmm?
Here's my 60 pound Hav Wanna Be that so many were kind enough to send good wishes to when she had such a rough spay.


----------



## mckennasedona

I figure that on this Forum, the only ones who can tell me to "cease and desist" are Melissa or Dawna. Otherwise, my delete key works really well.......or, as we laughingly say about our sweet McKenna when we are reprimanding her for anything and she turns her back to us it's like she's saying, "Talk to the bum, the face isn't listening!"


----------



## JASHavanese

mckennasedona said:


> "Talk to the bum, the face isn't listening!"


My dogs tell me to talk to the paw.


----------



## trueblue

What a pretty Sheltie...I've always liked the look of those dogs...do they shed? And Jan, your poodle is gorgeous! I've tried to grow mine out to have the fluffy legs, but he's too into running through the fields and getting dirty...I just don't have the time to keep him long. 

I've been sick the past couple of days, and last night, while reading the forum, my 7 year old said, "Mom, you must be feeling better, right? 'Cause you're smiling now." So, keep posting pics of dogs (hav and non), other animals and kids...so I can keep smiling! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

Gee mine, when I call often look as if "who me?" Or worse, they become selectively deaf. I love all these babies. That is a beautiful sheltie and I hope she does wind up with you.

One of the things I love most about this group is that it really does feel like family. There's very little I wouldn't share with you all, knowing I'd reach a sympathetic ear and incredible collective caring. So everyone, keep on posting anything you care about. After all, remember the vacuum cleaner thread?


----------



## JASHavanese

That is a beautiful sheltie....and yes they shed but they have such cute personalities, who cares  
My poodle thinks she's gorgeous too but with hav coats to take care of she's gotten shorter and shorter hair....so have I come to think of it!


----------



## Beamer

I dunno guys... maybe I need to start another Beamer 'poop' thread.. lol
Oh wait, that would be fine, as it comes from a havanese.. lol

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona

Jan, your poodle is gorgeous. I still think her eyes are awesome!
As for the Sheltie, we are keeping our fingers crossed. Yes, they shed but from the research I've been doing, they can actually get by with less brushing than the Havs. We plan to rip out our carpeting and install tile within the next couple of years anyway so.....


----------



## Tritia

charlotte 

one of her alone, one of her looking to be tendorized by the terrier, lol. and one of her "crib", lol. that one is just to show off the big boy's new BLACK wall. ok, it's chalk board paint. but, still...how many cool mom points did i get??


----------



## Tritia

JASHavanese said:


> Wow, I wouldn't have thought that would happen here. Why isn't the picture of the guinea pig posted yet? Hmmmm?
> Here's my 60 pound Hav Wanna Be that so many were kind enough to send good wishes to when she had such a rough spay.


She's stunning!!! And..she knows it, huh? LOL


----------



## maryam187

Tritia, I just got a little nauseous reading the lines that people emailed you. That's plain sick, they need to 'get a life' already. Glad you stay with us and keep your humor.


----------



## Thumper

Thats a really odd comment to make. Why would anyone here be worried about a rescue hurting a Hav breeder's profits? I mean, that's two totally different things. I'm sorry someone was so crass with you, Tritia. I mean, opinions are a lot like a**sholes, some stink, ehh.

I've said before, my favorite dog growing up was a Mutt that looked like Benji, and my mother bred poodles. But she also rescued many dogs and cats! There wasn't a stray or lost dog she'd see and not stop to pick up, find its owner and if not, we'd KEEP them with the crew. The rescues and purebreds got along fine and they didnt' hurt my mom's profits. LOL. Crazy.

Jan, Susan..they are beautiful!

Kara


----------



## maryam187

Oh Tritia, love the pics of your pig and your beautiful *NON-HAV-MUTT*


----------



## Missy

Tritia, even your Guinea Pig is adorable!!!!! I love the shot of Bodie and Charlotte. He doesn't look like he is salivating though, just like he wants to play!!! 

Jan, your poodle is regal. I didn't get a chance to post in her spay thread, but I was keeping tabs.


----------



## pjewel

Tritia, I love your chalkboard wall (are you an HGTV devotee?) and I love your adorable little guinea pig Charlotte. Jan, your poodle is gorgeous. My very first dog when I got married was a poodle we called Andy. His real name was Andre, Duke of Walden. He was gorgeous too and I adored him. I'll see if I can find an old photo of him somewhere.


----------



## Julie

I'm just catching up on this thread-----and I'm so sorry to read you got a nasty message Tritia. We have always welcomed everyone here with open arms no matter what breed of dog they had---some didn't have any dogs at all...so I would not put any weight to those comments.

I had to laugh at the guinea pig---:laugh:--Lacy's rat "Chantilly",made her appearance on this forum--as well as other critters big and small.There have even been fish! Keep your chin up,and don't let it bother you my dear....:hug:

Susan- I hope the sheltie works out for you. From an owner of 2(1 past-1 present)they are fabulous dogs! They shed,but they can go quite awhile between brushing. Feel free to PM me if I can help you.

Jan-Your standard poodle is gorgeous! I love how regal they are!

Tritia---that mug of Charlotte is SO CUTE! :kiss:


----------



## Tritia

pjewel said:


> Tritia, I love your chalkboard wall (*are you an HGTV devotee?) *and I love your adorable little guinea pig Charlotte. Jan, your poodle is gorgeous. My very first dog when I got married was a poodle we called Andy. His real name was Andre, Duke of Walden. He was gorgeous too and I adored him. I'll see if I can find an old photo of him somewhere.


guilty as charged


----------



## Tritia

Julie said:


> I'm just catching up on this thread-----and I'm so sorry to read you got a nasty message Tritia. We have always welcomed everyone here with open arms no matter what breed of dog they had---some didn't have any dogs at all...so I would not put any weight to those comments.
> 
> I had to laugh at the guinea pig---:laugh:--Lacy's rat "Chantilly",made her appearance on this forum--as well as other critters big and small.There have even been fish! Keep your chin up,and don't let it bother you my dear....:hug:
> 
> Susan- I hope the sheltie works out for you. From an owner of 2(1 past-1 present)they are fabulous dogs! They shed,but they can go quite awhile between brushing. Feel free to PM me if I can help you.
> 
> Jan-Your standard poodle is gorgeous! I love how regal they are!
> 
> Tritia---that mug of Charlotte is SO CUTE! :kiss:


ah, we love rats! In fact, we're getting ready to get two new dumbo rats


----------



## mckennasedona

> In fact, we're getting ready to get two new *dumbo* rats


Is that a comment on their intelligence or do they have Dumbo ears??


----------



## JASHavanese

mckennasedona said:


> Jan, your poodle is gorgeous. I still think her eyes are awesome!
> As for the Sheltie, we are keeping our fingers crossed. Yes, they shed but from the research I've been doing, they can actually get by with less brushing than the Havs. We plan to rip out our carpeting and install tile within the next couple of years anyway so.....


Thanks Susan.
When Bandit was in heat and it got to the point where our male was ready to lose his mind because we weren't breeding her that heat, our male went to visit with friends that have shelties for a couple of days. They're used to easy coat care of their shelties and were a bit shocked at the difference.


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> Jan, your poodle is regal. I didn't get a chance to post in her spay thread, but I was keeping tabs.


Thanks Missy. She sure went through heck with that spay but I'm thrilled to say she's all healed and doing great!
I haven't tried to look up that thread or the one about my grandkiddo. I doubt I could find them anyhow. I'm looking for things that make me smile on here and you all deliver that so well. 
Now where's the guinea pig? :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

mckennasedona said:


> Is that a comment on their intelligence or do they have Dumbo ears??


:ear:ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

Tritia said:


> charlotte
> 
> one of her alone, one of her looking to be tendorized by the terrier, lol. and one of her "crib", lol. that one is just to show off the big boy's new BLACK wall. ok, it's chalk board paint. but, still...how many cool mom points did i get??
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hm.....almond eyes, natural coat, can't tell.....maybe a pied? Oops, the ears give it away ound:ound:
> What a neat wall!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

FINALLY!!! Pix of the guinea pig, Charlotte! Tritia, she's adorable! Growing up, I had a friend who's parents raised guinea pigs. I thought they were the best! Thanks for posting Charlotte's pix.

BTW~ I hope you won't let one "bad apple" spoil your time here. Whomever it was definitely does not speak the majority's opinion.


----------



## imamurph

Tritia..

I don't know how I missed this thread...BUT...gimmie a break!!! How can we just keep topics to Hav's when we are all so involved with each other's lives?? I mean come on "WHOZIT"...if you don't want to read or share in the rest of our lives, then don't read the thread...So sorry that we care about people's Hav's AND their personal lives and feelings here..We are guilty as charged..we've talked about kids, non-Hav dogs that need love and homes, health, spouses, FENCES, granchildren, vacations, sad news headlines, parents...you name it!

I LOVE your guinea pig Tritia, and everything else you have to share!:hug:


----------



## Posh's Mom

When I was just about to assume that all Hav owners are sweet because they reflect their Havs personalities some prove me wrong.

Yikes! The boredom they must have in their lives, and maybe not so many online or non-online friends?

Tritia, Susan, Jan I love seeing all of your non-Havs. Hello?! I just posted a picture of my daughter, and she's most definitely not a HAVANESE.

I also won't let the few stinky opinions ruin my assumption that like Havs most of you are sweet as can be.


----------



## boo2352

Yes, where's the guinea pig?


----------



## Havtahava

Ya know, more people need to utilize the delete feature and the "back" button on their browser. Tritia, you just delete those emails and don't let them bug you or dictate your actions. They can hit their back button and leave the topic if it doesn't interest them. Don't give people that much power in your life. You bring a lot of smiles to the forum with your postings, and many people love your topics.


----------



## imamurph

boo2352 said:


> Yes, where's the guinea pig?


Go up a few posts to see Tritia's guinea pig..


----------



## Lina

I guess if Tritia is not allowed to post pictures of other dogs then my baby pictures or my wedding post was REALLY off base considering that those aren't even DOG related things, not to mention HAVANESE related things. I guess I should just slink off then. 

Tritia, don't worry about it at all. Just like they should ignore your posts if they don't like it, you should ignore their horrible e-mails.


----------



## JanB

Tritia, oh gosh, I just read the comments you received. I am so sorry there is such meanness here. I agree, they must have a sad life. And to do it anonymously is reprehensible. I do hope whoever sent you that e-mail is reading this thread and seeing they are getting no forum support for their opinions.

Charlotte is precious. My DD always wanted to get a rat but DH wouldn't go for it so you get double good mommy points for the rats, lol!

Jan, your poodle is simply beautiful!

Susan, Beautiful Sheltie! I had a Sheltie for over 15 yrs. I would not say her coat was easy care at all. Her coat was so thick and she had to be brushed often to get the thick undercoat out. It would take at least an hour to brush all that undercoat out and I'd have a mountain of it beside me. I wish now I had taken a picture, lol. She matted badly too and they had to be cut out quite frequently. I do think her face was easier to keep neat though. So far I'm finding Tessa's coat to be easier to care for. I'm not trying to discourage anyone here, just being honest. I love Shelties, they have such sweet gentle dispositions and are smart as a whip.


----------



## havajava

I'm new here, and missed the whole drama of this thread. I'm sorry that some people were not tollerant of your non-hav topics. I'm sure when our hav puppy comes home, it will be the center of our universe, but we do have other dogs, pets, and kids that we love and are proud to show off.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*You didn't get a dog, you got a lifestyle...*

Okay, so when I had a child, I turned into one of those women I used to make fun of. They become your life, your job, so what else is there to talk about.

When you go on vacation, no one really wants to see your photos unless they have the travel bug as well.

When I first got Riki my friends were really laughing, saying you didn't just get a dog, you got a lifestyle.

I think dogs are addictive. Kind of like chocolate. I think being able to see photos of other people's dogs and how much they love them is really cool...no matter what the breed. I like seeing pictures of people's kids, their ferrets in doggy beds, and their baby photos.

Linda


----------



## NancyVB

Tritia, I'm so sorry that someone was so mean to you. Our common bond here is owning and loving a Havanese or two or three, but we all have lives outside of owning Havanese, and as friends we want to share them. 
I love reading all the stories about Havanese, non Havanese, kids, grandkids and spouses. All of our adventures. 
I had asked for advice when I first got my Maltese and was graciously helped by a fellow member. 
This is the best forum I have ever had the pleasure of belonging too. Please let's not let one unhappy busy body ruin it.
I love your posts and I love hearing all about your whole family. And I love the picture of your piggy!


----------



## juliav

Tritia,

I just found this thread and all I have to say is, ingnore whoever emailed you and keep posting the pictures of your wonderful dogs and your family.  Oh, and thanks for posting the guiney pig, he is too cute!!!

Susan - that Sheltie is so pretty, can't wait to hear if you will be getting it.

Jan - your standard is simply stunning and hair cut is just perfect. Did you do it yoursef??


----------



## Suuske747

Aren't we here all ppl that have high regards for all animal life?!

Yes it's a Hav-forum, but you posted it in the Coffee-shop area~!!
And we all are smitten will our Hav's, we think Hav's rule the world, well, at least they rule ours hahahaha!!

tssk...hypocrite ppl...

... allthough I would personally only go for another Hav, I would never ever ever regard a mutt or non hav as a lesser dog.... (exept for vicious fighting breeds, sorry but those dogs in my opinion are killing machines, not dogs)

Many of us have started off with a mutt, then do research/learn over time from it and go for a purebred Hav from a respected, serious and loving breeder... 
In my case, my parents got the dog, Dinky was an "oopsy" from a breeder who had Yorks and Havs....then when I wanted my own dog, I did research, and chose to get a purebred hav....from a respected, amazing and serious breeder with heart for the breed....

If it hadn't been for our Hav-York mix, I wouldn't have gotten to know the Hav.... Dinky is 14 years now, I grew up with her.... she is our topdog! Well, she thinks she's a human hahaha!!

And as this is the coffee-shop area *evil grin* :

Here's a pic of me made in 2005 with Dinky


As you can see, her tail is docked. 14 years ago in Belgium, and here too btw, it was almost standard procedure to dock tails and ears.....



And here's one of my Angelfish...



Here's a piccie of Cookie and Spooky (named after X-Files "Spooky" Mulder, yes I am a fan  ) unfortunately Cookie died of old age a few years ago, and Spooky didn't survive a ct attacking his cage on a sunny day outside....



hhmmm non-hav ey, I could keep going......

Here's my pride  hihihi My Opel Astra '96, special Metallic Purple-blue, in the sun it's purple, in the shade it's blue, It's packed with stuffed toys and Hav-hair hahahaha


It's got Garfields in it, one stuck to the window, sticking out his tongue to whoever I overtake hahaha


----------



## imamurph

OHHHH Suzanne..Dinky is such a cutie pie...your fish is beautiful as are you birds!

Now you got ME started...I love birds and am seeing more and more as the warm weather nears...

,


----------



## Suuske747

ow wow!!!! Humming-birds!! How SPECIAL!!!!

Also those others seem like tropical birds!? Where are you in America to have such colourful birds?!

This is what we have regularly :


































It's nice to watch them wash themselves in our pond/stream in the back yard...however most are shoo-d off by nasty blackbirds.... I am training Sierra to scare aware the nasty blackbirds and pooping pigeons!

*grins* We must be really annoying some ppl here hahhahaha!!

*laughs and goes back to watching Animal Planet*


----------



## Tritia

mckennasedona said:


> Is that a comment on their intelligence or do they have Dumbo ears??


dumbo rat 
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=1&hl=en&safe=active&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS270&sa=N


----------



## Tritia

thanks and thanks and thanks some more for your support!!!
Loved the pics of the birdies, and the car, LOL.

I'm off to pick up kids from school..with a bucket, cause we've got a nasty bug here this wk. Guess it's my time to get it uke:


----------



## DAJsMom

Oh please keep posting all these neat things in the coffee shop! Just because I have some havs doesn't mean I'm not interested in anything else!! 
Bodie has got to be the cutest "mutt" I have ever seen. I'm glad he's found a fantastic home with you Tritia. He doesn't have to be a purebred havanese to deserve that!
Hurting the business of breeders? That's confusing. We don't advertise dogs for sale on this forum anyway. I hope the transactions that take place as a result of this forum are the kind that benefit the havanese and other assorted pets we have in common. 
Suzanne, those birds are gorgeous!! They are as colorful as anything we have here! Our backyard is loaded with hummingbirds. I just wish I could get a photo.


----------



## imamurph

Suzanne..

they are finches..The bright yellow ones are American Goldfinch and the one with the red head is a House finch..

I love this "All About Birds" Web site, as you can not only read everything about a particular bird, but also listen to a sound clip of it's chirp..

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/


----------



## imamurph

Tritia said:


> dumbo rat
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=1&hl=en&safe=active&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS270&sa=N


OH Tritia...the rat on that Web site looks like "Ratatouille" ound:


----------



## Suuske747

imamurph said:


> Suzanne..
> 
> they are finches..The bright yellow ones are American Goldfinch and the one with the red head is a House finch..
> 
> I love this "All About Birds" Web site, as you can not only read everything about a particular bird, but also listen to a sound clip of it's chirp..
> 
> http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/


a- ha...see, that kind of specialist vocabulary I am lacking as a non-native speaker 
thanks! I've kept the link safe, always useful as I am teaching in an international school  easy and quick check up


----------



## imamurph

**grins* We must be really annoying some ppl here hahhahaha!!*
*laughs and goes back to watching Animal Planet*[/quote]

ound:ound:ound: We're all going to the BIRDS, Suzanne!!

Did you take those photos??? they're beautiful..just a work of art!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Tritia, I just caught up with this thread and cannot believe people care one hoot about non-Hav topics. What a waste of energy. You just keep posting all of your fabulous pictures. 

I love all these photos everyone. They are so great!


----------



## havaluv

I wondered why this thread had so many views!!! I've been busy and popping in only for a few moments at a time so I missed all the excitement. This is the coffee shop! Why would anyone care a whit what you posted here?  Besides, the Bodie thread was my absolute favorite thread, I'm just in love with him. It would be a shame if we had all missed that. Please keep posting! 

What a gorgeous poodle, I love the guinie pig and all the birds! Wow! :grouphug: Such fabulous people on this forum. I am just stunned someone sent nasty PM's. I guess we should just consider them an error in judgement or a really bad day and move on? I know almost everyone enjoys learning more about each other's life, both hav related and non-hav. To me this is a forum of friends, not just havanese owners.


----------



## Leslie

havaluv said:


> I wondered why this thread had so many views!!! I've been busy and popping in only for a few moments at a time so I missed all the excitement. This is the coffee shop! Why would anyone care a whit what you posted here?  Besides, the Bodie thread was my absolute favorite thread, I'm just in love with him. It would be a shame if we had all missed that. Please keep posting!
> 
> What a gorgeous poodle, I love the guinie pig and all the birds! Wow! :grouphug: Such fabulous people on this forum. I am just stunned someone sent nasty PM's. I guess we should just consider them an error in judgement or a really bad day and move on? I know almost everyone enjoys learning more about each other's life, both hav related and non-hav. *To me this is a forum of friends, not just havanese owners.*


I second that!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

juliav said:


> Jan - your standard is simply stunning and hair cut is just perfect. Did you do it yoursef??


Julia, when I want her really fluffy I have the groomer do her but mostly I do my own grooming. We've had really warm weather the last couple of months so she's cut really short.


----------



## JASHavanese

What neat pets, hummers, and a car  The pictures tell us more about each other.


----------



## Suuske747

imamurph said:


> ound:ound:ound: We're all going to the BIRDS, Suzanne!!
> 
> Did you take those photos??? they're beautiful..just a work of art!


*ROFLOL*
I guess we are!!! hahahaha!!

Nope, those examples of birds I just quickly googled.... 
I do love taking pictures of animals....if you check my facebook, you can see some photographs I took on Tenerife  I'm really proud of them, of course nowhere near Mellissa's star-quality, but I'm proud


----------



## Missy

I know their not Havanese but.... Here's a picture of the Guinea Hens I am going to get to give Jasper a job and eat all the ticks (see my sad boy thread) ... aren't they cute? LOL


----------



## mckennasedona

Missy, are you serious?? Guinea Hens?


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy said:


> I know their not Havanese but.... Here's a picture of the Guinea Hens I am going to get to give Jasper a job and eat all the ticks (see my sad boy thread) ... aren't they cute? LOL


ound:ound:

:focus: As one of the other offenders of posting pictures/comments about my Hav and non-Hav rescues....... my only comment is the quote that goes something like "The more I know about people, the more I like my dogs."


----------



## MaddiesMom

I couldn't figure out why this thread was so active, so just read the last few pages. You guys are all a hoot! Tritia and anyone else, don't ever feel bad about "non-Hav" pictures. We love seeing *all* of our pets! And Missy, the "guinea hens" pic cracked me up. I almost spit my coke across the floor. They look alot like the wild turkeys we have around here. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

I LOVE these! And Diane you have the coolest bird feeders I have ever seen!


----------



## good buddy

LOL! I love the Guinia hens! That's an odd little waddle-y thingie they have! What bright red! Here's a pic of my little Ozzy. He's a Blue Headed Pionus parrot. I hand fed him from a chick, and you can see Rufus is real excited over him LOL!


----------



## Julie

My Grandpa used to really have guinea hens on his farm.:becky: He had turkeys too and they were mean and scary!!! 

Great pixs everyone!:clap2:


----------



## marjrc

Missy, you're a hoot!!!!! LMBO !!

Lina wrote:* "I guess if Tritia is not allowed to post pictures of other dogs then my baby pictures or my wedding post was REALLY off base considering that those aren't even DOG related things, not to mention HAVANESE related things. I guess I should just slink off then."*

Nope. Lina, you are absolutely not allowed to share any part of your wedding with us, anymore. Why? So we could all share in your joy, your fun, the excitement and all those fantastic pictures??! Nah..... who needs it? 

Sheesh. Some people. Tritia, I am so glad you have a great sense of humor, as do many here. We can't let this get to us. It's just not worth it.

I have to laugh at ALL these "non Hav" photos everyone is sharing here!!! What fun! LOL

Oh, and Lina, if you don't share, I'm hopping a plane and kidnapping Kubrick. Just thought I'd warn ya.


----------



## dboudreau

I've just been catching up on this thread. Some people need to lighten up.

As I was reading I was thinking about what pictures I should put into this thread. Here are a few that have absolutely nothing to do with a Havanese.

Tritia, my Mom always says "Don't let the turkeys get you down". (sorry I have no pictures of turkeys)


----------



## pjewel

Debbie,

What gorgeous photos! Are they all yours or just the first? Fantastic!


----------



## dboudreau

pjewel said:


> Debbie,
> 
> What gorgeous photos! Are they all yours or just the first? Fantastic!


Thank you Geri, They are all mine.


----------



## havanesebyha

Trita, I just found this thread and am half way through reading it and my dear, I am so sorry that you have been treated like this! OMG where does this rude, uncaring person get off on emailing you such hateful things. I, like Christy last year posted pics with my parrots too! A group of us even had a thread going about our disabled two legged children and all the obstacles we had been through with them. 

I think maybe that person is green in envy you got precious Bodie and they did not ~ he is so precious and you are one lucky gal you got him and rescued him and he sure is so lucky to have you all as his family! :biggrin1:

You know Trita don't even waste you time on thinking about that person and if you let us all know who, we all will sure give him/her a piece of our minds!!! This same thing happened on the Havanese show forum as on Wednesday's you can post anything in your life ~ not just Havanese, but anything and boy did that person get blasted by the other members! 

Trita, I love all of your photos, including your darling Guinea Pig ~ Charlotte! Keep them coming!!! We love seeing and hearing about them all! eace:


----------



## havanesebyha

good buddy said:


> LOL! I love the Guinia hens! That's an odd little waddle-y thingie they have! What bright red! Here's a pic of my little Ozzy. He's a Blue Headed Pionus parrot. I hand fed him from a chick, and you can see Rufus is real excited over him LOL!


Christy,

Is Ozzy one of your babies you were handfeeding last year when you got Rufus? He's so beautiful and Rufus is such a good boy to leave him be on his perch.

When I first got Kohana as a puppy she played with my two Caiques, but as she grew she got to fiesty with them and I didn't trust her anymore so they stay in their bird room. Too bad as it was fun to have them socialize with one another.


----------



## good buddy

havanesebyha said:


> Christy,
> 
> Is Ozzy one of your babies you were handfeeding last year when you got Rufus? He's so beautiful and Rufus is such a good boy to leave him be on his perch.
> 
> When I first got Kohana as a puppy she played with my two Caiques, but as she grew she got to fiesty with them and I didn't trust her anymore so they stay in their bird room. Too bad as it was fun to have them socialize with one another.


No Ozzy was a baby from the previous year so he was a year old when we got Rufus. The two of them don't play together, but Rufus is good about pointing him out for me if he flies to the floor. It was really important to me that Rufus didn't have a strong prey drive because Ozzy is the small onw of my birds. I also have three Eclectus parrots. They're much larger and if the females get down on the floor :nono: they will seek out a nesting space and can be very territorial!

These are Jax, Ruby and Tina. The red ones are females and Ruby (in the center there) is the largest of the three.


----------



## maryam187

Christy, Gosh they're PRETTY!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Wow Christy they are incredibly beautiful!


----------



## Leeann

Oh be still my heart, Christy you know I love eclectus... Do you clip their wings? You guys should see the wing span on these guys.


----------



## good buddy

Leeann said:


> Oh be still my heart, Christy you know I love eclectus... Do you clip their wings? You guys should see the wing span on these guys.


Leeann I keep both girls clipped and Jax I watch carefully. He's dallying with some feather stripping issues. He doesn't show the damage but he has been doing some customizing on his wings.  I've stopped clipping him to see if we can curtail that behavior before it's gets a firm footing.


----------



## havanesebyha

Christy they are all very beautiful!!!


----------



## ama0722

They are gorgeous! I can't imagine Dora leaving them alone. Sounds like Rufus does very well with them though.


----------



## good buddy

Thanks guys! They are wonderful birds, both beautiful and each with a unique personality!



ama0722 said:


> Sounds like Rufus does very well with them though.


Thanks to my breeder on that one! The temperment testing that Kimberly does helped her to match me up with the perfect puppy! eace:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow Christy - those are some beautiful birds. Amazingly bright colors. I'm glad Rufus is such a good boy with them. Havanese herding skills must come in handy sometimes. LOL


----------



## good buddy

Me&2Girls said:


> Wow Christy - those are some beautiful birds. Amazingly bright colors. I'm glad Rufus is such a good boy with them. Havanese herding skills must come in handy sometimes. LOL


Thank goodness he hasn't tried herding them! He muat hav a little pointer in them~he mostly just follows and points them out for me! :laugh:


----------



## DAJsMom

Those eclectus are beautiful! A friend of mine had some when I was a kid.
I can't get a good photo of my daughter's finches, but here's a daylily that bloomed in our yard a few days ago.


----------



## Leslie

I love all the beautiful pix everyone's posting! 

Christy, your birds are absolutely gorgeous! We had a Mitred Conure many years ago that was about the meanest thing I've ever known. In his defense, though, we were his 3rd home and in the others he'd been totally ignored by the owners  Long story short, he wound up in his 4th home w/my brother who totally loved him.


----------



## marjrc

This thread certainly has taken a turn. LOL I love all the pics, too. Great ones of your birds, Christy! Just beautiful.

I, too, have pics of lovely spring flowers to share with you. I love my spring bulbs best. The flowers are so fragrant and a lovely burst of bold color against the drab grass. Here are some tulips from my garden. Yes, those big, yellow/red ones are tulips, though their name escape me now.....

I like to bring them inside as much as I can so that I can enjoy their look and fragrance all day long.


----------



## Havtahava

good buddy said:


> Thank goodness he hasn't tried herding them! He muat hav a little pointer in them~he mostly just follows and points them out for me! :laugh:


See?! That guy is just like his momma. When I was raising birds, she would always go and point them out if one got loose. She would stare at the bird, then look at me to make sure I was looking, then lock her eyes on the bird again and make sure I rescued it. Rufus and Tinky are natural nurturers. I hope your next pup learns from Rufus!


----------



## Havtahava

Your tulips are gorgeous Marj!


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh, I love tulips! I can't grow them though because my dogs have a tendency to munch on things in the garden and I understand that tulips aren't dog friendly.. :-( I've never had a dog that sampled my plants before these two Havs.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Meet Trooper...he lost his home due to owner illness*

Trooper is available and ready for a furever home through www.havaneseresuce.com

His owner was ill and could no longer keep him. His coat is growing out beautifully...and look at him with all his buddies in his foster home. He is a happy guy and doing very well.

Mickey is still available too. Although we are rooting for one of our own to adopt him.

Linda


----------



## good buddy

Joelle, that day lilly is beautiful! I can't wait for mine to bloom! Right now I have white lillies and roses blooming. Marj, that tulip is to die for! I love the flame colors. I've never seen one quite like that. I should make a place for tulips, they are so beautiful!



Havtahava said:


> I hope your next pup learns from Rufus!


I sure hope so too! :eyebrows:


----------



## juliav

Hey Christy,

Are you trying to tell us something. :eyebrows: Could you be getting one of Kimberly's babies???


----------



## good buddy

juliav said:


> Hey Christy,
> 
> Are you trying to tell us something. :eyebrows: Could you be getting one of Kimberly's babies???


:becky: :whoo: :becky:


----------



## juliav

Christy,

I guess congratulations are in order. :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue

Wish I lived closer to Houston....

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10914895

Oh, and I just caught up on the thread...congratulations Christy! So, I'm guessing Shamouti???


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh my Christy, what exciting news. I'm very excited for you. And good catch Julia - you're smarter than me!


----------



## good buddy

juliav said:


> Christy,
> 
> I guess congratulations are in order. :biggrin1:


Thank you Julia! Now, if Kimberly has Mousse and I get Shamouti, that still leaves that adorable Atwood.... I've noticed you noticing him!



trueblue said:


> Oh, and I just caught up on the thread...congratulations Christy! So, I'm guessing Shamouti???


Good guess!! eace:



Me&2Girls said:


> Oh my Christy, what exciting news. I'm very excited for you. And good catch Julia - you're smarter than me!


Thank you! We've been waiting a long time for him!


----------



## juliav

good buddy said:


> Thank you Julia! Now, if Kimberly has Mousse and I get Shamouti, that still leaves that adorable Atwood.... I've noticed you noticing him!


I would love a puppy, but my DH says that 3 is his limit, so I am going to just enjoy puppies vicariously through you guys.


----------



## good buddy

juliav said:


> I would love a puppy, but my DH says that 3 is his limit, so I am going to just enjoy puppies vicariously through you guys.


You are welcome to come share in all the puppy breath then! Sometimes it's better to stop getting puppies and hold on to your man! :thumb:


----------



## juliav

good buddy said:


> You are welcome to come share in all the puppy breath then! Sometimes it's better to stop getting puppies and hold on to your man! :thumb:


Thanks for the offer to come and visit. :kiss:


----------



## Laurief

Oh my - do we have another little baby to welcome??????


----------



## Me&2Girls

Laurie - are you dropping hints again? Or do you mean puppy? ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Yay! Christy! More puppy breath! Shamouti is a beauty and so are you! Congrats. I love the turn this thread has taken.


----------



## marjrc

:whoo: I had a feeling, Christy, that you had your eye on one of the new pups in Kimberly's crew. :biggrin1: Shamouti is gorgeous!!! Congrats! 

You'll have to start your own thread with many, many pictures, you know. Oh yeah, and details. We want details!! 

I love those tulips too and want to get more bulbs like them. They last quite a while too. Marie, I only have tulips in my front yard and the dogs are never out there off-leash, so no danger. I have other plants and flowers in the back, but so far, everything is safe. Phew! Mind you, Sammy is pretty much only interested in eating grass. ARGH !


----------



## good buddy

Laurief said:


> Oh my - do we have another little baby to welcome??????


Yes! eace: Shamouti is going to be Rufus' new little brother! :whoo:



marjrc said:


> :whoo: I had a feeling, Christy, that you had your eye on one of the new pups in Kimberly's crew. :biggrin1: Shamouti is gorgeous!!! Congrats!
> 
> You'll have to start your own thread with many, many pictures, you know. Oh yeah, and details. We want details!!


You guessed right Marj! I've been watching these litters carefully right from the start. *Check out the thread "Rufus Loves Applews and Oranges"! You can find more puppy pics there too!


----------



## havanesebyha

good buddy said:


> Thank you Julia! Now, if Kimberly has Mousse and I get Shamouti, that still leaves that adorable Atwood.... I've noticed you noticing him!
> 
> Good guess!! eace:
> 
> Thank you! We've been waiting a long time for him!


Christy! Congratulations on your new baby!!! You are going to be like us know and have a Ying and Yang! So Darling!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Miss Paige

I am just catching up on this thread-I thought like the others since it's the Coffee Shop we could post about anything & everything. I for one love birds and I swear if they would not out live me I would own an African Gray-they are such a great bird. 

Thanks everyone for sharing their pictures of the dogs-fish-flowers-guniea pigs etc. I thought this forum was for friends to talk about everything from dogs to life in general. Miss Paige was my very first pure-bred dog so I have been owned by "mutts" all my life. And I have to say the smartest-neatest dog I have ever been owned by was a wolf who's name was Shaman-to look in those golden eyes was a chance to look into the soul of a truly wild animal. And besides that I was a volunteer for a Wild-Life Rescue group for nine years. And those years were the most amazing years a person could want. 

So post away on whatever each of you feel like posting and all of us will enjoy reading it.

Pat 
(Human mom for Miss Paige & Mr Roman (my rescue dog).


----------



## Missy

Hey, look at this Bodie look alike on pet finder. Havanese/Pomeranian Mix Not much info. Thanks again Tritia for getting me hooked on petfinder again.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11048998


----------



## Tritia

LOL Missy..you're very welcome 

I saw this guy yesterday and thought the same thing. Looks a little like my Bodie.

I can also see him a bit in this guy. Through all the hair, lol
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10925067

And Missy, did you see this baby!?! SOOOO cute!~~~
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11065410


----------



## pjewel

I couldn't do what you do. I'd have a house full of dogs and a reputation as the crazy dog lady. Come to think of it I probably already have the reputation. ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Darn you Missy!!!! I do not want a 3rd dog, I do not want a 3rd dog...Oh, do I want that dog!!!!

I was just telling myself the other day that if I ever came across a dog that looked like Bodie, I'd have to adopt him. Thank goodness he's in Louisiana.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Oh my goodness Tritia, Buddy is a doll! It's a good thing I live in Minnesota...I'm sure he'll get scooped up by a good family soon.


----------



## Missy

thanks again... Tibetian Terriers...Are they a non shedding breed?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11064458
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10941562
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10705768
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10597787


----------



## mybella

Missy I love petfinders too. Chili is so cute.


----------



## Tritia

LOL..you're very welcome 
Nope..from what I've read they don't shed. Bodie doesn't, either.


----------



## Tritia

look at this cutie
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11009796


----------



## Missy

oh yeah I saw him too!!!


----------



## Tritia

wow, it's bodie..LOL

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...start=18&gbv=2&ndsp=18&hl=en&safe=active&sa=N

go to photo gallery, 8-10 months


----------



## Posh's Mom

Tritia Posh's breeder has two TTs and is really great friends with a woman who breeds them along with Havs. They really seem like wonderful dogs.


----------



## Missy

wow, I do think you got yourself a Tibetan Terrier there. Maybe you should have named him K2... Killamenjaro. Is he that big now? that tall?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Look who is at www.havaneserescue.com*

check out these cuties:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*and see the forum quilt on the site too!*

See four more beautiful quilt squares from the forum:

http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/060108/news.html


----------



## Tritia

Missy, he's not all that tall. Just about an inch over Cooper?
Dh and I argue on his weight. He feels REALLY heavy when I pick him up. And awkward cause of his longer body. We just did a quick test on each dog, lol. Daisy we know was like 14lbs last appt. Cooper is an easy 16lbs. I'd say Bodie is 20lbs after picking him up after the other two just now.


----------



## LuvCicero

I don't know how I missed this tread because I have read (my passion) till I'm almost blind.

Tritia, remember to award good behavior and ignore the bad behavior. :biggrin1:

I don't know what to think about this rude person that e-mailed you. Ohhhh, yes I do know what I think. I think there is a sad poor little Hav furbaby that pulled the short chew stick and got sent to a rude snotty family. Bless this Hav and we need to pray for it.

I love this forum and enjoy seeing ALL pics and getting to know wonderful nice people through their post.


----------



## Tritia

LuvCicero said:


> I don't know how I missed this tread because I have read (my passion) till I'm almost blind.
> 
> Tritia, remember to award good behavior and ignore the bad behavior. :biggrin1:
> 
> I don't know what to think about this rude person that e-mailed you. Ohhhh, yes I do know what I think. I think there is a sad poor little Hav furbaby that pulled the short chew stick and got sent to a rude snotty family. Bless this Hav and we need to pray for it.
> 
> I love this forum and enjoy seeing ALL pics and getting to know wonderful nice people through their post.


thanks! :hug:


----------



## Julie

That 3rd hav posted is a cutie! 

I wonder if Bodie is a t.terrier? He sure has wonderful colors in his coat! I saw the commercial for dog food again the other day on tv,and saw the Bodie look-alike---it is for Beneful food! Check it out if you get a chance----:thumb:


----------



## Tritia

Yep, seen the beneful dog. He's adorable!


----------



## Tritia

Oh somebody better snatch this guy up FAST!!! Sooooo cute!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11087957

and this one..awww
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11095492


----------



## Missy

ohhhh, I think I am in love with Wendy!!! Will some in CA go rescue her right away so I can come and get her.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Tritia most TTs are about twenty or so pounds...I think.


----------



## Tritia

Missy said:


> ohhhh, I think I am in love with Wendy!!! Will some in CA go rescue her right away so I can come and get her.


I sent the link to my sis, asked her to pick her up and send her with the shoes she bought me at the Sketch Outlet ound:


----------



## Tritia

Posh's Mom said:


> Tritia most TTs are about twenty or so pounds...I think.


I've read 20-24 was avg.
but, can range from 18-30. I think he has some growin' to do. Dh swears he's done, lol. But, the way this boy eats...man!

I just got back from Petsmart, getting Bodie's nails cut and ears cleaned. When I asked the girl today what she thought he could be mixed with. First thing she said was Tibaten Terrier.


----------



## Missy

I just wrote them about Wendy!!!!!!! I AM CRAZY!!!!!!!! where is marin county anyway?


----------



## Tritia

Oh goodness!!! 

No clue where it is. But, someone here has got to be close. As many people from Cali that we have here.


Wendy reminds me of Bodie :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy

OMG she is sooooo cute! If I didn't have my little Shamouti baby I woudl be in the car driving to get her! So close............ She's in the Bay Area.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Tibetan Terriers*

We play with a couple at the park. Seems they are double the size of my dogs but seem to be as playful and as silly. Imagine grooming more than twice the coat! It would be a lot of work. Riki actually likes him, although he is bigger, same temperament...not aggressive at all so far in our experience.

Bearded collies are the next biggest almost havanese looking, but they are so rambunctious!


----------



## mybella

Missy - 

Can Bella and I come play with Wendy? I hope you hear back about her. How about a nice trip to CA to pick her up. I bet Cash and Jasper would love a little sister.


----------



## good buddy

oops! I have to correct myself! She's not in the Bay Area, she's a bit farther south near Monterey! She's still one of the closest Hav's that I've noticed in rescue to me. What is it about a rescue dog that just tugs at your heartstrings? I have my hands full here, but maybe someone else is up for that sweet face. Missy????


----------



## Missy

She sure did pull at my strings Christy..right sex, right age(7months), one of the right colors (anything but black or white since I already have those) Right size (under 10 lbs since my two big boys are hard to carry now) 

Against my better judgment I e-mailed them. We'll see if I hear back. I probably shouldn't have asked if they would ship if I arrange it...:frusty: But maybe you could go rescue her Christy and then I can come and pick her up and take her to her forever home. I can't believe I am talking like this...If DH only knew.

Oh Marie, Bella has a standing invitation from Cash and come play and you have a standing invitation from me.


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> oops! I have to correct myself! She's not in the Bay Area, she's a bit farther south near Monterey! She's still one of the closest Hav's that I've noticed in rescue to me. What is it about a rescue dog that just tugs at your heartstrings? I have my hands full here, but maybe someone else is up for that sweet face. Missy????


No Marin is close to SF not Monterey


----------



## good buddy

mintchip said:


> No Marin is close to SF not Monterey


Am I just a spaz then? I looked at Yahoo maps and was thinking near SF, but hmm...maybe I entered the wrong thing! How about you Sally....does she pull at your heartstrings too?  She's a cutie! She looks like she could be Kubricks sister.

Let us know what the rescue tells you Missy.


----------



## mintchip

Yes she is adorable I have emailed friends about her and I'm waiting to hear back from them:frusty:


----------



## Missy

Sally will you go rescue Wendy for me and then give her to me? (at my expense of course) oh gosh...the scary thing is one of you might say yes!!!! then what would I do?


----------



## Tritia

I asked my sister to go get her for you, and wait till you got there (similiar to her calling and telling ME to get the basset hound that I dumped off with my dad back in Nov. who is STILL there, lol)
She's umm..7 hours away :doh:


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Sally will you go rescue Wendy for me and then give her to me? (at my expense of course) oh gosh...the scary thing is one of you might say yes!!!! then what would I do?


I'm out of town


----------



## Tritia

mintchip said:


> I'm out of town


go home :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

*ohhh nooo she's a mix*

Darn, I just went back to oggle at Wendy's picture and noticed it says "havanese (mix)" I am allergic to so many other breeds, even poodles. I doubt I could take a chance on a mix-- perhaps a bishon/hav mix. I felt like I was let out of jail when I discovered Havanese. I was like a 12 year old with my first dog. But she sure looks like a Hav


----------



## irnfit

I knew I shouldn't have read this thread. Happy is about 40 mins away from me on Long island.


----------



## Tritia

Michele..do it, do it, do it  

Missy, I thought you knew she was a mix, oh no! 
Did they ever respond??


----------



## Missy

No they never responded. But I am still eager to see what Sally's friend has to say. I mean I may be ok allergy wise with her...


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> No they never responded. But I am still eager to see what Sally's friend has to say. I mean I may be ok allergy wise with her...


Sorry I haven't heard anything either :frusty:


----------



## irnfit

Tritia said:


> Michele..do it, do it, do it
> 
> Missy, I thought you knew she was a mix, oh no!
> Did they ever respond??


I would do it in a NY minute, but I just went from working 20 hr to 40 hrs per week. I am having nightmares about leaving my two for so long. They are not alone because my Mom is home with them most of the day, but I don't want to be away from them that long.So, another one right now is not possible.


----------



## BeverlyA

I'm just getting caught up on this thread and I think that Wendy must have found a new home. Unless I was looking at the wrong link, I got a "sorry, this pet is no longer available" message. Sorry! What color was she?

Sally is just adorable! And I hate to be the one to say it....but three really isn't much more work than two!

Beverly


----------



## Tritia

BeverlyA said:


> I'm just getting caught up on this thread and I think that Wendy must have found a new home. Unless I was looking at the wrong link, I got a "sorry, this pet is no longer available" message. Sorry! What color was she?
> 
> Sally is just adorable! And I hate to be the one to say it....but three really isn't much more work than two!
> 
> Beverly


yep, says listing removed. guess she found a home.


----------



## Missy




----------



## Tritia

Sorry Missy, we'll keep lookin'


----------



## Tritia

awww
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11154578

but not for missy, as you have a black pup


----------



## irnfit

OMG, Bogie is adorable!!! IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm trying to find Happy a home. I know someone who doesn't want to travel to get a Hav and I have tried to talk her out of a pet store pup. I'll see her tomorrow and tell her about Happy. He is only 40 mins away, so maybe she will be willing to go see him.


----------



## Missy

IWAP!!!! but yes Bogie is Cash clone. I would never be able to tell them apart!!!


----------



## Tritia

irnfit said:


> OMG, Bogie is adorable!!! IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm trying to find Happy a home. I know someone who doesn't want to travel to get a Hav and I have tried to talk her out of a pet store pup. I'll see her tomorrow and tell her about Happy. He is only 40 mins away, so maybe she will be willing to go see him.


I'm lucky Happy isn't closer. I LOVE Happy!!! So great you're trying to help find him a home. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Tritia

Missy said:


> IWAP!!!! but yes Bogie is Cash clone. I would never be able to tell them apart!!!


Yep, totally looks like Cash..and Cooper 

BTW, love the new pics. Do you have a bigger one I can see of Cash. I love the cut around his face, and Cooper goes to the groomer on Wed.


----------



## Missy

Here you go tritia.


----------



## Tritia

Thanks!!! He's so stinkin' cute. Looks like he was definitly not shaved on the face at all. Was he? That was the big problem we have with Cooper. They always want to shave his face..grrrr!


----------



## Missy

Tritia, that may be grown out a bit from a cut. I usually ask them to just trim the face, but they do sometimes shave right between the eyes and on the nose. In the summer I ask the groomer to trim the body to about an inch and then have the legs, and face left at about 2 inches.


----------



## Tritia

Thanks for telling me just how much you get cut. That was my next question 
He had a good cut on the body last time, but his back end is soooo matted right now. It'll have to be pretty short. It's never, ever been like this before. We've also never had a puppy before that he spent the better part of his day rolling around with


----------



## Missy

Ahhh Tritia...there is only one solution. SEND BODIE TO MEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Tritia

Missy said:


> Ahhh Tritia...there is only one solution. SEND BODIE TO MEEEEEEE!!!!


No way man, I'm not :crazy:


----------



## Missy

drat! foiled again:spy:


----------



## Tritia

hehehe

that first guy looks like bodie 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11143170

and i don't remember seeing this pic of buddy, sitting down. oh my..he's a doll
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11065410


----------



## Missy

Oh is he/she cute. can't wait to see more picts. Hard to see the pom in him.


----------



## Missy

did you see this wheaton pup?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11017643

in the little black pup of the pom/hav you can see the pom in her.


----------



## Tritia

Oh my goodness, that wheaton is ADORABLE!!

I definitly see the pom in the black one, but not so much in the other.
Oh, and I was looking through google images (like I do non stop) at breeds. I entered pomeranian, havanese mix. It obviously just gives any pics with those names in it. But, I had to laugh when I saw the pic on the lower left side. Thought..that surely isn't a pom mix. I've seen that guy before 

http://images.google.com/images?um=...lz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS270&q=pomeranian,+havanese+mix


----------



## Missy

ha ha ha--- there is Piaget upper right and Cash right in the middle.


----------



## Tritia

I didn't recognize Piaget.

And funny, Cash in the lower left corner when I see it. And you're not even using that imagine any more. But, least I know now how to see it. Cause I LOVE that pic


----------



## trueblue

Can you guys believe these babies are available, and they are only about an hour away from me??? I've got to find good homes for them...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11164035


----------



## Tritia

I saw the first pup the other day, and it listed the parti and chocolate. But, no pics. I forgot to go back. OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!! They're stunning, all three. I bet they're swooped up any day now.


----------



## Tritia

K, guess the one I'm now in love with is an Irish Pied chocolate? Who cares, he's beautiful, lol. But, "mini havs" ? Ugh!


----------



## Missy

OK puppies be ****ed , girls be ****ed. I want that 1.5 year old Choclate Irish Pied boy.


----------



## Tritia

Missy said:


> OK puppies be ****ed , girls be ****ed. I want that 1.5 year old Choclate Irish Pied boy.


ound:ound:ound:

Now, that didn't take long! He'd look GREAT with your crew.   

It bugs me they say they're from a "breeding program" and because of that, need some socialization. Say it how it is...puppy mill!!! 

They still need and deserve loving homes, though.


----------



## Missy

Oh I didn't even make the puppy mill connection... there are so many Havs now on petfinder. it is pretty sad.

did you see Marti? 
ttp://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10876012

or sir Checkers
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11155725


----------



## Tritia

Marti is a lil' Bodie  

I'm just assuming puppy mill, or a pretty non caring breeder. From what I've learned here, if nothing else. The good breeders find homes for their own dogs. And even if they're part of a "breeding program", are pretty well socialized. 

You need that Irish Pied  If for no other reason, I can see constant pics with updates. Because he really is a beautiful dog!


----------



## Missy

yeah, I really think the boys need a little girl though to put them in their place. 
Jasper needs someone to take care of and teach him how to play and Cash needs someone to play with. (mind you hubby is still saying absolutely not) 

Yes I thought Marti looked like Bodie too. poor thing has heart worm...if that something that can be cured? or would she be on medication her whole life-- and how long would her life be. She's in NJ!!! hey Laurie can you go check her out for me...bring someone really allergic and see if they are allergic to the terrier part of her.


----------



## trueblue

I like the choc irish pied, and the solid chocolate is adorable. I emailed the agency that has the dogs, and she responded that they are still taking applications, but have more applications than pups. I'm not surprised, and hopefully that means that the pups will find loving homes.


----------



## PMcCoy

Tritia, 

Anyone who truly loves animals could never say that. I have one Havanese and one Shih Tzu and I want to hear about all your dogs. Keep on clicking. 

Peggy


----------



## Jill in Mich

Tritia & Missy - these are for you.. Missy - I don't think it would be fair to take just one of them, I think you need to do both. I'll volunteer to go and get them for you. In fact, I'll be at the HALO picnic in Ohio on 7/26, so just say the word.....(They're both with the Havanese Angel League).

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11011415

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11202105


----------



## BeverlyA

you guys are killing me! I'm going to have to move out of the city limits where the dog limit is stuck at 3.

I'll let you all fight over the chocolates, I'll take the little b/w guy.

Beverly


----------



## Missy

oh thanks Jill!!! as if I can't get into enough trouble on my own...LOL

oh this one's story will break your heart...who could love another dog more?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11208303


----------



## Tritia

I heart Zappy!


----------



## Tritia

Ugh, Missy..that's awful.


----------



## NancyVB

They got another dog and loved him more!!! Poor Coco! I can't imagine not loving both dogs. Sounds like the grown ups are the ones to blame, not the little girls!
We always loved all our pets. No matter what. Hope he finds a great home.


----------



## irnfit

Well, you guys sure make it tough for people with MHS and IWAP. I saw Bogie on Petfinder and had DH convinced. Thank goodness his picture was gone today. I hope he goes to a great family.


----------



## Tritia

oh this baby is sooooo cute!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11341966

and look at benji!!!!!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11298989


----------



## Jill in Mich

Anderson is adorable, and being fostered very near me but Benji....that pup is worth a drive to WA!!!

Since I can't get there, I think Joe needs to take a road trip - this pup has his name on him!


----------



## mugsy & me

thanks for thinking of me jill!

but i have decided to stay closer to home. the local humane society seems to have small dogs pretty regularly, according to their website. i have some time off in august so i'm planning on dropping in then.
when my border collie, sugar, died i went to the humane society a few weeks after and ended up crying like a baby in the middle of the place. seeing all those dogs with such sad eyes just staring back at me...and missing my sugar so much.
i think i'm ready for another trip now though.

joe


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*So many havanese available*

I remember when I got Riki four years ago, there were hardly any dogs available. Now there are two or three pages of them, although some of them say havanese and look like labs. I, too, am always searching the web. Folks from havanese rescue do it too and look for dogs in shelters where their lives are on the line.

Many, many are from these puppy mills. I hope that new book that is looking like it might be a bestseller and also sold now at Costco...the little white dog that goes around the country with celebrities...I cannot remember the name of the book...but she tells the sordid tale of puppy mills. There are photos that would make one cry.

But mostly they are turned in over housetraining issues. Husbands usually get pretty frustrated by the time it takes to get some of these little ones trained. Or people realize that the grooming was more than they wanted to deal with...the matting and the groomer visits unless you learn to do it yourself like I do.

We are all addicts. Some people get these dogs on a whim because they are soft and adorable for their children. Or those for the "breeding" program that didn't work out. Why didn't she place them herself with potential homes then...sigh.

Right now I am kissing my 18 year old cat we got out of a shelter. He was doing flip flops in a bowl and that made us choose him over all the others. Since some of you guys are so good at looking at these lists, why not volunteer for rescue and help them out if you want to.

They are getting more and more calls these days and luckily can talk people through not surrendering with advice and support.

Keep posting. You bring so much awareness...and hopefully all of these dogs will find furever homes with people who love them as much as we love ours.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Another call for foster families*

I just got this in from HRI, I'm sorry if I sound redundant...there are just so many dogs they are getting calls on to take in. They can only take them if they have foster homes...many actually have no problems, just weren't taken care of by a family that knows the breed.

This just in:

Many of you may have received a post card in the mail asking for those of you who are interested in fostering to contact Ursula at [email protected] com <https://owa.tibco.com/exchweb/bin/redir.asp?URL=http://us.f329.mail.yahoo.com/ym/[email protected]> . Do you have a friend, puppy buyer, neighbor, or relative who might be willing to foster a dog for us? Check your holiday card mailing list! J keep up the good work, Urs is getting LOTS of good applications pouring in! But, at the rate the dogs are pouring in, we can never have too many volunteers.)<:


----------



## Tritia

not a hav, but oh so cute. actually, looks more hav than lhasa to me.
http://petadoption.co.orange.ca.us/...erBy=asc&sortBy2=secondary_breed&orderBy2=asc

and who wants this one??? ME!!!?? lol
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11210105


----------



## mugsy & me

very cute.

the first little guy reminds me of a t.v. dog...


----------



## Tritia

this guy sounds amazing!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11382621


----------



## Brady's mom

Tritia,
I have been in touch with them for that last two days regarding Freddie. He looks just like Brady! So, everyone back off:biggrin1:. I am working on my DH. Unfortunately, we are leaving on vacation in a week so I am not comfortable getting him before we leave. I am hoping we can go meet him this week. I have to get my application completed and sent into them.


----------



## Tritia

Oh Karen, I soooo hope you get him. I knew he looked familiar. And you're right. He does look like Brady!!!! 
I'm so excited. And yes, NOBODY else go near him, LOL.
Good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Karen, that's great!!!! I hope you get him. Freddie & Brady together will look like a set of bookends!!! You know how when sometimes you yell/call for the kids and go through every name before you get to theirs? You'll be doing that all the time!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Okay, so I have sent in my application tonight. In addition, they ask for pictures of the house so I sent those. I may have overwhelmed them as I decided to send pictures of Brady's birthday party and some havanese playdate pictures as well. Oh, and of couse my cats so they could see the feline family as well. I want them to see how much I love my dog! I told them about the forum too, so maybe they will come and check us out. I have emailed back and forth with the rescue all day today, so I will keep you all posted as to what happens. I actually told them in my email that I thought he looked like a havanese and that he looked a lot like Brady. They asked to see pictures of Brady as they thought he might look like a hav too. After I sent the pictures, she said they were going to change the petfinder listing to havanese. I may have shot myself in the foot as I am sure they will not get a ton of applications since he is listed as a hav mix. They told me he was found on the streets of Camden NJ as a stray. I can't imagine that poor little guy on his own in Camden. How scary!!!


----------



## Missy

oh good luck with that Karen!!! but then I will be triple bummed that I am missing meeting you, brady and freddie next week on the cape.  But that would be so cool Brady and Freddie could be the doublemint hav twins.


----------



## Tritia

I really, really hope this guy works out for you. I also sent the link to a friend who actually lives in NJ. I just came across her email from a few days ago that she also put in an application...ugh! Hopefully this guy goes to you. She's a sweetheart, but I can just see him with Brady! She can find another dog, lol.


----------



## Poornima

Good luck, Karen!


----------



## pjewel

Karen,

I have fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## mckennasedona

Karen, wishing you the best of luck Freddie is adorable!!!


----------



## irnfit

Karen, good luck with Freddie. I think we should all write to let them know what a good Hav mommy you are!


----------



## Brady's mom

Thanks everyone. I don't think that things are going to work out with Freddie. There are a few things that cause problems and I don't think we will be able to make it work. They want him to go to a home ASAP and I am not willing to get him and take him immediately on vacation with us. That is just too much for us. There were a few other things that caused my DH DH to get upset that there are so many hoops to jump through here.

Tritia, perhaps she will find a good home with your friend

I am actually going to meet one of Linda's friends and her dog Gingi tomorrow night. She is a bichon and she has to give her up. We are going to introduce her to Brady and see how it goes. It this doesn't work out, I know it is just not meant to be. I should probably stop rocking the boat as Brady is a very happy dog. He has tons of doggie friends in the neighborhood to play with and seems fine being on his own. It is me that wants another lovebug.

Alright, sorry about the rambling.


----------



## good buddy

It doesn't sound like rambling at all. It sounds like you are considering this carefully as well you should. I'm sorry you had your hopes up for Freddie and things just didn't work out. It just wasn't meant to be this time. Maybe the Bichon is the right dog for you! I hope you have a good visit with Gingi. :biggrin1: I'll be eager to hear if it works out for you.


----------



## Missy

*oh dear...*

.... so many sad stories for such adorable pups. rags' and coco chanel's story just choked my up

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11397438

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11218370

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11208303

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11386135

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11386192

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11386367


----------



## trueblue

There are sooo many adorable pups on petfinder. Look at this cute lil thing:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11403126


----------



## Tritia

Kim..Chrissy is adorable!


Missy, I love Coco.
Those three siblings, Molly, Milo and the other M look so much like shih tzus. I swear, I can never place a Hav. I always think a hav is a shih tzu, or other way around.


----------



## Tritia

Oh, and Missy..you know of my new love. I actually asked dh about #4 today, lol.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11410232


----------



## trueblue

Tritia, he's adorable! Is that what you finally decided Bodie is??


----------



## Missy

cute.... I love his name too.


----------



## Tritia

trueblue said:


> Tritia, he's adorable! Is that what you finally decided Bodie is??


We think he could be, yea. I've contacted about 6 breeders and sent pics and they wanted his measurements. He seems on the small side, but every one of them says he definitly looks like one. They all gushed over him, said he was beautiful  
And after googling pics of TT's now I know this HAS to be my next dog. Wether I already have one or not, lol. If I could clone Bodie I would. He's just awesome! But, now I want MORE 

But, three is definitly it for us. I'd be NUTS to get a fourth.


----------



## Missy

Tritia, if you really think 4 would be too much for you and you really want a TT, you can just send me Bodie. :spy:ound:


----------



## Tritia

Missy said:


> Tritia, if you really think 4 would be too much for you and you really want a TT, you can just send me Bodie. :spy:ound:


:der:


----------



## suzyfrtz

I haven't followed this thread for a while and I see it's taken a very interesting turn. DH and I have made up our minds we want another doggie, a little female, and we want a rescue. Cazzie did so well with Jill's little Tess, who is a rescue and a bit timid, - he was just in love with her, and that decided us. We have been haunting petfinder daily. But getting a rescue is not that easy. Some of the applications are mind-boggling.  Our biggest problem is that we don't have a fenced-in yard. We have a big mowed yard surrounded by woodland. We are way off the road which is a dirt, country road. In all the 20 years we've lived here, with 3 GR's, a Newfie, and a couple doxies, I've never lost a dog! Yet, not having a fence is a no-no for pretty much all rescues! I understand why the depth of questions of the applications and that is not a problem for us - but I do think that the fence requirement could be waived in special circumstances. Cazzie is NEVER outside alone, and ALWAYS on a leash at night. Even if we had a fenced in yard, we couldn't leave him alone in it because of hawks and eagles. We have given up finding a Hav and are still hopeful of a Bichon or a mix of about 10 lbs., a little female, not necessarily real young. We are trying our darndest to give a wonderful home to some needy little girl! If anyone hears of a likely candidate in the Michigan, northern Ohio/Indiana area, please let us know! Sorry if this sounds like a rant! I'm not ranting, I'm frustrated and yet, I do understand the need for rules. Our new furbaby is out there somewhere, waiting for us!

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## Tritia

Sue, sorry you're having such trouble. I do understand why it would be so hard without the fence. But, you're obviously a very responsilbe dog owner. Who like you said, haven't lost a dog yet. You know, most of the dogs I've ever known personally to get lost either dug out from under their "fenced yard", because they were unsupervised. Or, bolted out the front door. Sooo...I'm on your side 
I think there need to be a few expections to the rules....


----------



## Sissygirl

Sue, I think "Pocket" on petfinder is 7 yrs. old but here is Rochelle - she is a mix but a real cutie

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11406473


----------



## Jill in Mich

Sue, 
If you'd like, I'll send an e-mail to the foster mother I got Cody from (RetroDoggyRescue). They have the same requirements but I know they have made exceptions in the past. It doesn't look like they have any females that fits your needs right now but they're always getting new dogs in.....(here's a female silky they currently have...www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10686612 ) She was recently fostering a young Hav/Coton mix that was adorable!


----------



## Paige

I'm sorry you are having this problem Sue. I understand why they made that rule, but it's just another case of the good guy paying for the things the bad guy does. You know the ones that open the door and out goes the dog and they never wonder where it is until the dog returns. Keep looking the perfect girl is out there for your family.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Sissygirl said:


> Sue, I think "Pocket" on petfinder is 7 yrs. old but here is Rochelle - she is a mix but a real cutie
> 
> 
> 
> I think Pocket has a lot of "issues" and would be high maintenance. I feel sorry for her, she's been up for adoption for at least 8-9 months, but based on their description, I don't think she'd be a good match for Caz. You're right though - Rochelle is a cutie. I especially like the second picture of her.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sissygirl

Well, this is a sad story

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11208303


----------



## suzyfrtz

Oh Sissy, it IS a sad story. If we were at our winter home in FL, I'd jump at her!

Here is another little girl, slightly older than I wanted, but adorable. They call her a Bichon Mix but I do think a Hav got in there somewhere! Look at the ears and the tail.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11219358

I have called about her and left a message. Don't know how timid she is though,or if that would be an issue.

Thanks everyone for your encouragement. We appreciate your help!

Sue


----------



## BeverlyA

Sue, I certainly understand your frustration, I went threw a very similar thing here with a local no-kill shelter that seemed much more interested in making money on the East coast than actually finding good homes for needy dogs. Don't give up on finding the perfect Hav....Hav's just love other Hav's!

Paige!!! Great to see you!!!  Hi! 

Beverly


----------



## suzyfrtz

Sissy, we took a look a Rochelle but she is way down in Southern Indiana, by Louisville...too far, I'm afraid. I do hope someone adopts her seeing that she's at a shelter, and she looks afraid...

Jill, yes, if you could put a good word in for me it would be greatly appreciated!


S.


----------



## Jill in Mich

suzyfrtz said:


> Sissy, we took a look a Rochelle but she is way down in Southern Indiana, by Louisville...too far, I'm afraid. I do hope someone adopts her seeing that she's at a shelter, and she looks afraid...
> 
> Jill, yes, if you could put a good word in for me it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> S.


DONE!
I explained the situation, told her you would ideally like a female Hav/Hav mix but are also interested in bichon/bichon mix. Explained about the yard, Cazzie, etc. Told her if they would be willing to make an exception and be able to place a dog in a terrific home to let me know and I'd get the two of you in contact with each other.

Now we keep our fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Missy

Oh I love Coco Channel. Her story broke my heart. She needs to belong to a forum member. Suzy she would be so adorable with Caz.


----------



## luv3havs

Suzy,

I hope they bend the rules for you.
What about people without yards, who live in apartments etc.?

E.G. We live in a townhouse with a small enclosed deck area leading to a garage. So technically it's not a yard, but it is enclosed.

We almost never have the dogs out there.
We always walk them on leash.
Wonder if we would be appropriate for a rescue?

Anyway, I think they should make exceptions in certain cases, like yours..

Good luck in your search.

(I like Coco Chanel)


----------



## good buddy

I just noticed this little guy over on the west coast http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11198545 
He's in Rhonert Park, CA if anyone's looking for a young white pup over here! He only 9 months old and it say Hav/Bichon mix but I only see Havanese in that sweet face.


----------



## BeverlyA

I just love Giovanni! ( I wonder how far they'd allow him to go? Barki needs a buddy, I think he'd be perfect.

Beverly


----------



## suzyfrtz

Missy said:


> Oh I love Coco Channel. Her story broke my heart. She needs to belong to a forum member. Suzy she would be so adorable with Caz.


Yes, she's a doll, but 1,500 miles away! There seems to be quite a few rescues in Florida, and if things don't work out here in Michigan for us, we will be looking when we're down for the winter.

S.


----------



## Alexa

Ohhhhhhhhh...has someone seen this sweet little one yet?? She is adorable!! And with the name of the shelter, she is just calling my name anyway <g>. It's good they only adopt to locals, I'd be on my way in a heartbeat. Check out the closeup, those eyes are melting my heart!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11028311


----------



## Tritia

she's one of my favs 
i sent the link to my sis in CA, asked if she'd mind bringing her along when she comes to visit next wk


----------



## irnfit

Oh my, what a mug! She is adorable. Wish I was closer.


----------



## Tritia

i also love glen and ivy

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11429297

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11429296


----------



## Tritia

They don't sound so sure he's a hav, but sure looks like it.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11471160


----------



## good buddy

*Tracy, CA*

Says Bichon-poo ?? Looks like a Havanese to me!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10840191

Check out Topper!


----------



## Missy

oh look at this beautiful little scared girl!!!! look at that face.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10889172


----------



## Missy

*anyone in ohio?*

would some one please go pick up Penny for me??????

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11627529


----------



## DAJsMom

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11493067

I've never heard of a hav-a-bagle, but my daughter thinks it looks like Rudolph!


----------



## DAJsMom

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11491356

This guy is cute too.


----------



## good buddy

oohh some real cuties there for someone! That Scamp is a good looking guy!


----------



## Tritia

reminds me some of bodie 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11812664


----------



## Missy

IWAP!!! He is so cute.


----------



## Brady's mom

I think I am in love. Look at this face. I just need to work on my DH.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11955042


----------



## Brady's mom

Look at this sad face. I hope his owner's came and got him. I may have to call and find out.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11920943


----------



## good buddy

Brady's mom said:


> I think I am in love. Look at this face. I just need to work on my DH.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11955042


That's not a Shih Tzu! He's a real cutie too. You had better really work on hubby fast. I don't think a face that cute will last long!


----------



## Brady's mom

I know. He certainly doesn't look like a shih tzu to me. I sent the link to my DH asking if we can go and see him. They say you need an appointment, so I am hoping we can go and see him on Wednesday (my day off). My DH is sleeping already. He had a late night in New York City last night. He is cranky and crashed in the other room, so I will have to work on him tomorrow.


----------



## good buddy

I'll cross my fingers for you! He would look so cute with Brady.


----------



## moxie

Karen,
he looks like a diamond in the rough to me...definitely not a shih tzu!!


----------



## Tritia

Oh Karen, he's adorable!! Gotta get that dh of yours on board!


----------



## irnfit

Karen, I have my fingers crossed for you. I don't see Shih Tzu at all. Definitely looks like a Hav. Keep us posted.


----------



## Missy

it's been a while since I have had the tug of IWAP... but this little girl caught my eye... it's not in the cards for us..but isn't she cute?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12250073


----------



## irnfit

Missy, you need to send an alert to the Obama's.


----------



## Tritia

she's adorable.

a friend sent me this, and i could kill her for it
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listi...te&back=&sid=92740f90292e56c9efb2ab71e1522f38

not a rescue, and i always frown on the puppyfind puppies. but this guy seems to be quite the shih zu breeder.
this little boy is just adorable!
but, like you..it's not in the cards.


----------



## irnfit

Look at this furbaby
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12250064


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh Michele, he is absolutely adorable!! I love his colors.


----------



## hedygs

.


----------



## Tritia

aw, little coton
http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptDetails.asp?AnimalID=A3910816


----------



## marjrc

another cutie... puppy mill rescue, along with his brother. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12400691

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12333752

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12390471

Can you picture a German Shepherd/Havanese breeding??? :jaw:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12233673


----------



## trueblue

Awww....isn't she adorable??

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12255494

And, look at this precious baby!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12455281


----------



## Tritia

Kim, that first is a cutie!!

I heart Fivel
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12361367

and Dion..sigh. how precious!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12333730


----------



## Missy

STOP WITH THE TORTURE!!!! must have diesel!!! what a cutie~~


----------



## irnfit

You guys are killin' me!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Yes, I spotted Dion. He's very handsome!


----------



## trueblue

Hmmm...wonder if Amy is ready for another pup. This puppy reminds me so much of Miss Posh!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12565483


----------



## Mraymo

He's so cute. I love those eyes.


----------



## Missy

Oh my word.... I really want a puppy...anyone see this little chocolate pied girl?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12593495


----------



## Mraymo

She's a beauty too. I love chocolates.


----------



## irnfit

I saw all of them last night. Why do I torture myself like that? :frusty:


----------



## pjewel

That's funny. I was looking at them last night too. Hard to remain strong.


----------



## imamurph

Is there a vaccine for MHS???? I *NEED *it! :suspicious:


----------



## pjewel

imamurph said:


> Is there a vaccine for MHS???? I *NEED *it! :suspicious:


Yes, but it's a live vaccine. ound:


----------



## Sheri

pjewel said:


> Yes, but it's a live vaccine. ound:


Two points, two points! Very good!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Perugina

Oh darn! I saw that one of the Halo G pups is being fostered in West MI...must....not....email....!


----------



## marjrc

Ooooooooo, Granada looks sooooooo sweet!! 

Geri, that is a good one! ound:


----------



## Missy

oh no...look at this shiny silky gray and white little boy... obviously well cared for. Anyone in Georgia want this little guy?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12587500

this economy sucks,


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Missy, that Rikki is beautiful! Someone needs to snatch him up for me! I love his coloring, so unusual!

I was pretty much set on Greenwich from HALO, but now I just don't know, maybe I need 2 more! :whoo:I think my neighbors would turn me in for SURE then. :nono:

Has anyone actually applied for one of the HALO puppies yet? Does anyone have any inside info on them?

Beverly


----------



## Missy

I know Beverly...I am kind of lusting after Rikki. I sent the link to my in-laws in GA (as well as a few forum members from there) to see If I could persuade them to get a Hav. 

I think you surely need to get 2 more havs, and then 2 more.


----------



## Jill in Mich

BeverlyA said:


> Oh Missy, that Rikki is beautiful! Someone needs to snatch him up for me! I love his coloring, so unusual!
> 
> I was pretty much set on Greenwich from HALO, but now I just don't know, maybe I need 2 more! :whoo:I think my neighbors would turn me in for SURE then. :nono:
> 
> Has anyone actually applied for one of the HALO puppies yet? *Does anyone have any inside info on them?
> *Beverly


Beverly,

polomom is fostering two of the pups for HALO. She may be the best person to contact if you're looking for inside info.


----------



## Tritia

awww

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12397352


----------



## trueblue

Tritia said:


> awww
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12397352


Awww....he kind of looks like Amy's Heath, doesn't he?


----------



## Tritia

trueblue said:


> Awww....he kind of looks like Amy's Heath, doesn't he?


he totally does. i almost posted the link on that page, lol. he's a bit more red. but, oohhh so cute!


----------



## Missy

whaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! IWAP!


----------



## Tritia

I want this guy
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12625787

and this guy
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12626821

and him
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12607928


----------



## Alexa

Here's a Bodie-look-alike-Hav:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12550660


----------



## Tritia

oh goodness, he DOES look like bodie! especially those dark tips on the ears. someone snatch him up, so i don't have to


----------



## Jill in Mich

I'm trying to pretend I didn't see that Bodie look-a-like. Hmmmm, Tennessee isn't that far....


----------



## Tritia

Ok, I've gone back a few times to look at him. The kids (and dh, lol) swear it's pics of bodie as a puppy


----------



## Missy

whaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! IWANTSPIK!!!!


----------



## pjewel

I hope someone takes the two of them together. I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## BeverlyA

Could those 2 be any more precious? I so hope they found their furever home for Christmas!

Petfinder will be the end of me....well the end of me living in the city limits anyway!

Beverly


----------



## Tritia

another Bodie look alike... Tibetan Terrier Mix
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12644397


----------



## trueblue

Awwww....he's so cute!


----------



## Tritia

ok, my local shelters are KILLING me this wk!!!!!

This maltese, oh my goodness! I just told dh I don't want him..I NEED him. He's sooo cute!!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12661582

and this coton...awww
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12664606


----------



## havanesebyha

Tritia said:


> ok, my local shelters are KILLING me this wk!!!!!
> 
> This maltese, oh my goodness! I just told dh I don't want him..I NEED him. He's sooo cute!!!!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12661582
> 
> and this coton...awww
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12664606


Tritia, the writing is on the wall and it says local adoptions only for GUS - I say he is certainly meant to be with your family! How can DH say no to a face like his! What a face!!! I think you are meant to have 4 doggies :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Tritia, do you need a Job? you seem to have way to much time on your hands...and keep torturing ME!!! ha ha ha ... I agree you need Gus!


----------



## trueblue

I guess I'm lucky...it's very rare to come upon a non-shedding anything at our local shelter. I can't imagine passing all of those up!


----------



## Tritia

havanesebyha said:


> Tritia, the writing is on the wall and it says local adoptions only for GUS - I say he is certainly meant to be with your family! How can DH say no to a face like his! What a face!!! I think you are meant to have 4 doggies :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


Can't happen. If we went to 4 dogs, the agreement was we'd have to go back down to 3 kids :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia

Missy said:


> Tritia, do you need a Job? you seem to have way to much time on your hands...and keep torturing ME!!! ha ha ha ... I agree you need Gus!


as a matter of fact..I do! lol. I told dh I'm making up for lost time, because when Coop was MIA, I didn't spend nearly as much time oohing and ahhing over pups, cause it hurt too bad 
But, NOW..I can go back to torturing you!!!!!!!!! :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:eace:


----------



## marjrc

Tritia said:


> Can't happen. If we went to 4 dogs, the agreement was we'd have to go back down to 3 kids :biggrin1:


And your point is ????? ! :suspicious: :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia

marjrc said:


> And your point is ????? ! :suspicious: :biggrin1:


After the 15 mins I just spent cleaning up Frosted Flakes and bananas off my newly mopped floor (cabinets, table, chairs and KID). Not really sure what my point is...:frusty:ound:
Why do my kids decide to make a mess of their breakfast when I over sleep?We have to leave for school in 4 mins. And I have two kids getting dressed all over again after a milk bath.


----------



## trueblue

LOL...Tritia, our lives sound so much alike!

Have you guys heard of Sophie's Haven?? I found this ad in the Baton Rouge newspaper, and not sure what's up. I might just call the number to find out...the website looks like it's not local at all, but the number definitely is.

Havanese, Fem., 4 months. old $250. Call 225-571-5598 www.sophieshaven.com


----------



## Tritia

trueblue said:


> LOL...*Tritia, our lives sound so much alike*!
> 
> Have you guys heard of Sophie's Haven?? I found this ad in the Baton Rouge newspaper, and not sure what's up. I might just call the number to find out...the website looks like it's not local at all, but the number definitely is.
> 
> Havanese, Fem., 4 months. old $250. Call 225-571-5598 www.sophieshaven.com


Crazy lives, huh? 

K, that Sophie's place looks too strange to me. Said one place within 6 months animals need to be spayed or neutered. Another page said within 30 days. On the Hav it gave a price..OBO?? What kind of rescue strikes a deal ? And that looks like a young pup, but said it's Bday is aug. 06. But, why put an exact Bday?? How do they know????
Red flags all over the place there.


----------



## trueblue

Tritia said:


> Crazy lives, huh?
> 
> K, that Sophie's place looks too strange to me. Said one place within 6 months animals need to be spayed or neutered. Another page said within 30 days. On the Hav it gave a price..OBO?? What kind of rescue strikes a deal ? And that looks like a young pup, but said it's Bday is aug. 06. But, why put an exact Bday?? How do they know????
> Red flags all over the place there.


I know! I thought it was so strange....because there's also a tab for "available" pets?? Then, the ad says a female, but the only Hav I found on the site is a male. The whole thing sounds shady.


----------



## Tritia

Texas anyone??

sad story
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12760247


----------



## Alexa

Oh, poor baby...I hate to see any Hav' in a shelter even for one night...if I was down there I'd grab him to foster asap....


----------



## Tritia

I agree. It's one thing if their in rescue, because you know they're in a loving home. But, this wittle guy is behind bars


----------



## trueblue

Isn't that just sad? Wish I was in Texas. I'd give that baby a home.


----------



## Tritia

I have a friend who had a similiar situation a couple yrs ago. Two dogs got out, and she couldn't get them back because she simply didn't have the funds. She bailed out the older, less adoptable dog. And left the puppy. It killed her, because she loved that puppy. But, knew the other wouldn't find a home so easy..and the puppy would.


----------



## BeverlyA

I went to look at the Texas dog today and it was no long on Petfinder :whoo:

Beverly


----------



## Tritia

BeverlyA said:


> I went to look at the Texas dog today and it was no long on Petfinder :whoo:
> 
> Beverly


Thought you meant PHYSICALLY see him. Then I remembered you were in NE, and thought wow..long drive? lol ound:

But, yea..he went fast. Hope he found a good home


----------



## BeverlyA

lol, you goofball! But actually Winston DID come from rescue in TX last year, I flew down there to pick him up. 

What was I thinking? :frusty: j/k Winnie!

Beverly


----------



## Tritia

ound:


----------



## Maxmom

I got Havanese Rescue working on the Texas boy, but before they could get down there, he was adopted! I just became accepted to be a foster mom and Max was excited to be a foster brother. I'm a bit disappointed, but there will be more!


----------



## Tritia

Janan, good for you! I would love to do hav fostering. But, aside from the fact there's rarely a havanese around here. I doubt we'd get approved because we're such a big, and busy family.


----------



## Maxmom

Tritia,

I thought of you day before yesterday. I unlocked my front door for the housekeeper about 7:30 Tuesday morning and left to run some errands. When I got home at 2:30 in the afternoon I found the house bone cold and the front door wide open (the wind had blown it open and the housekeeper didn't come, I had the days wrong). Both dogs gone! Memories of your frantic posts raced through my mind as I ran out the door screaming, "Max! Gabe!" over and over, already preparing myself for a long, hard battle. We have a 4 to 5 acre field across from our house that holds horses and cows. Eventually, waaayyyy across on the other side of the field, I saw a wisp of white hair flowing. I screamed Max's name and a little head popped up. I couldn't believe my luck. I started screaming and running to Max and he came running, white fur flowing like feathers. He had been herding those horses all day, I bet! Gabe came home right after, probably disgusted with his little brother for causing so much trouble. Anyway, I'm so glad I didn't have to go through what you did!


----------



## Sheri

Janan,
Oh, my goodness!! What adrenalin must have been rushing through your body! How very fortunate you are!!! What good dogs to have stayed so close!

Whew! 

I think all of us think of Tritia, now, and tremble!


----------



## Tritia

Oh Janan, my heart was in my throat reading that! Even though I knew the outcome obviously was good. How scary for you!!!


----------



## marjrc

Janan, that's sooooooo scary!! :jaw:

My worst fear ..... to have either one of my furbabies out there, missing.


----------



## MaddiesMom

That's frightening Janan. I'm glad it all turned out well. You must have had a heart attack.


----------



## Maxmom

It brings tears to my eyes just reading your comments even though I had a quick and happy outcome! I ran more errands today, but before I did I made sure each door was securely fastened and told Max to STAY HOME! I still went through the day with a knot in my stomach, worrying about him. He's more precious to me than any pet I've ever had, as you all perfectly understand.

Just now, he was playing one of his RLH games with DH, when he ran right into the coffee table and konked his head big time. He ran straight to my lap, poor thing. You know that I hugged and hugged him, giving him lots of coos and soothing pats. Poor guy! My heart swells so big when I think of him.

He's going to be the perfect foster brother. He plays so well with other dogs and playfully pulls them out of any bad mood they might be in. He is one of the main reasons I went into fostering. He needs a job and I think he will be good at it.


----------



## ama0722

Look at what is in my area!!! Okay what is up with the cash only??? Doesnt that seem really strange?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12736654


----------



## Tritia

Oh my gosh amanda, bristol is a DOLL!!! I sent it to a friend who lives in SC, and she said if it had any other name. Then the name of "that Palin chick", ROFL!


----------



## hedygs

I saw him a couple of days ago and I agree he is sweet.


----------



## ama0722

Tritia- I didn't say it ound: If he was in the shelter, I would have gone to get him today! What a cutie!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I saw Bristol too, can't seem to stay off Petfinder!

***I have friend and her step-daughter bought a Maltese on a whim, only paid $600 for her and she's adorable. Problem is, she's spent tons of $$$ already on the vet. This doggie is on meds already and has some health problems. Guess who will care for the dog when this girl goes to college? My friend of course! All of them already love the puppy and she said they're keeping her no matter what. I told her that's why it's so important to do research! The dog is supposedly AKC but of course they haven't heard a peep from the breeder and can't reach her by phone anymore. :frusty:


----------



## trueblue

Bristol is adorable! Kinda looks like my springer spaniel as a puppy. No comment on the Palin name thing...I have a Piper, remember? But I think mine came first....and she's cuter. ound:

Awww....look at Freddie. And he's right next door in Mississippi! http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12772816


----------



## trueblue

Look what I found today...isn't this sad? Who would drop off their pet on someone else's doorstep? I don't get it.

http://neworleans.craigslist.org/pet/989936435.html


----------



## Missy

Oh Amanda...will you go pick up Bristol for me? what a cutie pie.


----------



## ama0722

Missy- I know, Ihave sent him to DH a few times 

Kim- I learned how often dogs get dropped off here. In my local obedience group, each of them always seems to have a found dog. A good group of folks around here but you quickly learn how differently some people view pets.


----------



## Tritia

trueblue said:


> Bristol is adorable! Kinda looks like my springer spaniel as a puppy. *No comment on the Palin name thing...I have a Piper, remember? But I think mine came first....and she's cuter*. ound:
> 
> Awww....look at Freddie. And he's right next door in Mississippi! http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12772816


Aw, I've heard the name Piper a lot. It was actually on my short list for a girl with #3 kid 
I actually think the name Bristol is kind of cool, too. But definite association there with Palin.

Freddie is sooo cute!


----------



## Tritia

Frosty wants to come live with me, lol. How cute!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12841877


----------



## Missy

Frosty looks like he may be a Brady, Biscuit, Gryff look alike.... I want him too.


----------



## Tritia

Missy, he totally does. Probably why I was drawn to him.


----------



## Brady's mom

Two is my limit, two is my limit, two is my limit. I will keep saying it until it sinks in. Frosty does look a little like my Brady.


----------



## Missy

look at these three little breeders that were rescued!!! odd because I thought anything-poo was always bred one breed to a poodle not a cross to a cross.

But I would like Sheyna or Vivica please...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12789404

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12789401

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12789381


----------



## Lilly's mom

Tritia said:


> Frosty wants to come live with me, lol. How cute!!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12841877


 If only I could talk my DH into it. He would be a perfect companion for my Lilly. I just wouldn't be able to tell them apart when he grew up. ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Tritia-You've got me hooked on Petfinder now too! DH laughs at me because I'm always sending him links to look at. Those poor babies, they're so precious.


----------



## Tritia

Ann, sorry girl, LOL. I have petfinder saved under my favorites. Every once in awhile..it's gone. Dh will delete it ound: Like I can't just type in petfinder.com? ROFL.
He does it as a way to pick on me. A couple wks ago I fell in love with that silly maltese puppy that's near us. Went to see him, like an idiot and was over the moon!!!! Told dh all about it. He called me a couple times through the day, and would ask me something about him. "So, how big was that dog?". "You think they're being picky enough that he'll get a good home?". 
By 3, he called and said "so, you going to go get that dog?". I was like..WHAT!?!?!? Are you CRAZY!?!? LOL. Talk about an enabler!!!
That would take us to collecting, to hoarding..right? FOUR dogs?!?! Nope, not gonna happen. (but was sooo tempting when you have a dh like this, lol)


----------



## Scooter's Family

Same here, mine gave me the go ahead at Christmas. He wants to get a rescue this time so I keep looking. He's definitely an enabler but in lots of ways! If I see something and say I like it he buys it and I get it for the next occasion. Sometimes he just leaves it on the kitchen table for me though! I'm not complaining, he's WONDERFUL! I just have to be careful what I ask for! LOL


----------



## trueblue

Doesn't this "poodle" kinda look like a Hav??

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12806230


----------



## Scooter's Family

YES! He looks a bit like Scooter!


----------



## trueblue

Who lives in Nebraska? Look at Stuart Little...too cute!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13194404


----------



## Missy

OMG---if that is not a Dr. Seuss character... I want stuart little!


----------



## Eva

Have you noticed all of the SH Neezers on Petfinder lately!?!
Okay, only 2 today..there was another but he must have found a home. 
I want to bring them home with MEEEEEEEEEEE!!! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13193356
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12924597


----------



## Renee

trueblue said:


> Who lives in Nebraska? Look at Stuart Little...too cute!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13194404


Kim...WE ARE IN NEBRASKA!!!
I happened to find him yesterday on petfinder...talked with DH and kids last night, and I applied for him this morning. 
Did you watch the video link? What an adorable little guy.
Not sure what my chances are of getting him, but I'm leaving it in fate's hands now. If he's meant to be ours, they'll call us....
But I can't quit thinking about him.
I told my 9 year old daughter that if we get him, it will mean putting off our TV purchase we've been saving for.
She said (bless her heart) that she'd rather have the dog.
Then she said..."Mom, just write a check for the dog, and spend your money on the tv". 
If it only worked that way...


----------



## trueblue

Renee, that's so exciting...and he is absolutely adorable!! Please keep us posted with what happens...keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Eva

Awww...Stuart Little is such a little cutie.
I hope that it works out for you Renee


----------



## Renee

Thanks for the good wishes! I noticed that his video was watched 377 times so far. I'm hoping that many people aren't actually interested in him. 
The good thing about being in Nebraska is that most people have never even heard of the Havanese breed before.
I will keep everyone updated....


----------



## Tritia

I sent Stu's link to my cousin when he popped up, and she put in an ap. She was looking into a maltese at another rescue, and one of the maltese/tzu mixes at this one. I gushed about Havs, so she contacted them


----------



## Renee

Tritia, 
Where does your cousin live?
BTW, I still laugh when I read your comments in the very first post of this thread, when you responded "Bite me". =)


----------



## Scooter's Family

I applied today too for a different puppy. I started a new thread about it but here's the link...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13177209


----------



## Tritia

Oh Missy.... 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13444467


----------



## Missy

Oh Tritia, I saw this thread come up with your name and thought "oh no Tritia is at it again" little did I know that you found the perfect little temptation just for me!!! how cute is that little thing! Alas, I am on a spending freeze right now. But boy is she/he cute.


----------



## lcy_pt

Tritia....you are so :evil:ound:


----------



## Missy

I've come back to this post (and that link) 5 times in the last 5 minutes!


----------



## LuvCicero

Missy....go for it...that is one of the cutest ones I have ever seen on petfinder....or anywhere!!! That Face!!!


----------



## Tritia

Mu-hahahaha!!!


----------



## Missy

It's in Alberta. Any Canadians wanting this little girl? oh, oh, oh, I know Marj or Ryan-- you go pick her up and bring her to the Paw-ty-- and then michael will fall helplessly in love at the playdate and we will just have to keep her. I am sure Alberta is nowhere near you guys anyway.


----------



## Tritia

sounds like a plan!
besides, she's not at a rescue, but looks more like a pound. spending freeze? come on, that's like..oh, $60!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yeah, that's almost free!!!!


----------



## Eva

I was looking at the same little one earlier today...she/he's so cute! 
Alberta isn't toooo far from me 
I could be there and back by tomarrow...but DH would probably kill me..lol :suspicious:


----------



## Missy

she is cute! (doesn't say she's a she...but she is...I just know it) She looks like a little Posh! I am in love. believe me I could be convinced to spend... DH, keeps reminding me of the food, grooming and vet bills however when ever I mention a third.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Missy-Send him the link with the subject line, "Are you my daddy?" That's what I did and it worked!


----------



## Tritia

Scooter's Family said:


> Missy-Send him the link with the subject line, "Are you my daddy?" That's what I did and it worked!


:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Whoa! She does look like Miss Thang. Missy you really should figure out a way to get that doll. Your boys would love her. Wait, why am I assuming the pup's a girl?! Must be beer thirty!


----------



## Missy

she looks like a girl because I want a little girl! Miss Thang! I love that.


----------



## good buddy

She sure is a cutie too. A little girl would complete the picture nicely! She's a nice color too. Not white, not black but something in between.. and YWAP!


----------



## BeverlyA

She is absolutely adorable!!! I think you should give US his email addy and WE will all email him the addy with the caption "Are you my daddy? :baby:?"
NO ONE could resist that face!

Airfares are slightly reasonable right now actually.
Beverly


----------



## pjewel

OMG, someone has to pick up that cutie and drop her off to New York. I'll give you directions. She? is so cute. Don't you think it's odd that they didn't mention what sex the dog is, but whatever. I think I'm in love.


----------



## lcy_pt

Missy said:


> *It's in Alberta.* Any Canadians wanting this little girl? oh, oh, oh, I know Marj or Ryan-- you go pick her up and bring her to the Paw-ty-- and then michael will fall helplessly in love at the playdate and we will just have to keep her. I am sure Alberta is nowhere near you guys anyway.


WHHHAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm too far....I'm too far.........Has anyone notified Joe yet....maybe he knows someone that will take this little sweetie.....Joe....pick up....pick up.......


----------



## mugsy & me

i just sent the link to friends. we were just talking and they are thinking of getting a hav.

joe


----------



## lcy_pt

Keeping fingers, toes and paws crossed here that it could be a perfect match :thumb: I love this forum!!


----------



## Tritia

ok, this is one of the sweetest faces EVER

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13449987

and this one..sigh
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13458972

and this guy
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13458949

and someone lost this baby and he'll be up for adoption if they can't find the others
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13469080


----------



## Missy

some one take away Tritia's petfinder access!!! you are way too dangerous girl!


----------



## marjrc

Missy, it would only take me 4 days by car to get to Alberta, though if this little cutie is in northern Alberta, then might take a little longer. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Marj, what's an extra 4 hours between friends?


----------



## ama0722

Read about little Honey

http://www.petfinder.com/classified...LL&order=created+DESC&keyword=havanese&type=P

How sad someone couldn't get her the care she needed..... poor baby girl!


----------



## marb42

Honey's adorable. That is sad and sound like she's fearful. Poor thing.
Gina


----------



## trueblue

OK, so check out Chugg. He's listed as a shih tzu, but I'm not seeing it. What do you guys think? I'm probably not even eligible as I don't have a fenced in yard, but I do know that he's still available.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8592079


----------



## ama0722

Kim- the coat looks gorgeous!!! who cares about anything else- HAHAHHA!


----------



## marb42

Kim, he's so cute. I love his color! Go for it!!!!!!!
Gina


----------



## marjrc

My gosh! That Chugg looks like Ricky ! There has to be Hav in him.


----------



## mintchip

Another havanese on Craigslist today
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/pet/1152593092.html


----------



## Scooter's Family

What kills me about these posts is the wording...had them since they were 10 weeks old, yet they're willing to give them away to just anyone! Don't they know anyone in town? Friends, family, co-workers??? Almost anything would be better than giving them to strangers, don't they feel bonded to their dogs??? I just don't understand!!!


----------



## mintchip

Scooter's Family said:


> What kills me about these posts is the wording...had them since they were 10 weeks old, yet they're willing to give them away to just anyone! Don't they know anyone in town? Friends, family, co-workers??? Almost anything would be better than giving them to strangers, don't they feel bonded to their dogs??? I just don't understand!!!


Me either!:rant::rant:


----------



## pjewel

What about the breeder? I'd think she would want to know. That is so sad.


----------



## Brady's mom

oh my. That is heartbreaking. They are so cute too. Has anyone emailed them with the contact information for havanese rescue?


----------

